# Get hot or die trying - Aesthetics training log



## Sylarz

Hello!

I am training to look good enough to girls for a sexual relationship. Another user suggested it might be good to keep a log! This is purely about aesthetics. Strength, fitness and health are all secondary and not my primary concern.

So far I've lost 7kg, but I still look like a fat shit. I have another 10kg to 15kg to lose. 

My ultimate goal weight is between 80kg and 85kg. Goal physique is to be skinny ripped.

*Starting weight: *107kg
*Current weight:* 99.7kg

I will post some progress photos as I gather them together.


----------



## Sylarz

This was 104.5kg over a month ago









This was a couple weeks ago, around 101kg.









This was me yesterday 99.7kg:








Looking a bit less fat in a tshirt which is cool.

By BMI still very overweight. Must be under 91kg to be normal.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Goodnews is, a 6 pack for most guys is only a matter of weightloss. Keep going, you've got decent bulk underneath. Although you might want to do some strength training to bulk up the pecs a bit, keep it proportional and nice. Most guys can get a decent athletic form with straight body weight training in the park. Best of luck on your transformation.


----------



## JayShambles

Looks like 'Anytime Fitness' gym equipment... 

On a side note, try find some hookups for clenbuterol.. It works a treat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylarz

Side on I've started to flatten out a bit, but still a ways to go.


















I don't have a recent flex, but this was a while ago.








Looking to probably put on another couple of inches.


----------



## Sylarz

JayShambles said:


> Looks like 'Anytime Fitness' gym equipment...
> 
> On a side note, try find some hookups for clenbuterol.. It works a treat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been thinking about doing clen. I think I can lose another 10kg without it, but to get really shredded I might look into it.


----------



## Sylarz

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Goodnews is, a 6 pack for most guys is only a matter of weightloss. Keep going, you've got decent bulk underneath. Although you might want to do some strength training to bulk up the pecs a bit, keep it proportional and nice. Most guys can get a decent athletic form with straight body weight training in the park. Best of luck on your transformation.


Sadly I already do lift. lol


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Setrleua said:


> Sadly I already do lift. lol


You'll get there. 

Anyway I'm in the same boat, just started weight training, except I started off skinny so now my challenge is to build muscle while minimising fat gain at the same time. I'm still on a calorie deficit because I just cant eat enough food for the cals I should have. Its a real lifestyle change for me to go from one meal a day to five. I dont recommend skinny and emaciated by the way, i lost a lot of hair thickness by undereating. It just kept falling out and I couldnt figure out why. I only got to 50kgs which still looked okay, not underweight but shit can happen if you don't watch your nutrition.


----------



## Sylarz

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Well not give unwanted advice but.....
> 
> If you only eat carbs then your body will catabolise your muscle as well as your fat and cannot build new muscle even if you're lifting. Carbs can only be burned off as fuel or turned into fat. It cant be used to build new muscle. Since you are already on a calorie deficit you cannot build any new muscle with what you are eating, in fact you may lose some of what you've got. You have to eat fats and proteins too to minimise muscle loss during a fat loss period otherwise you'll end up scrawny and emaciated by the end. I'm assuming of course that you want to just burn the fat and keep as much muscle as possible?
> 
> Anyway I'm in the same boat, just started weight training, except I started off skinny and emaciated, so now my challenge is to build muscle while minimising fat gain at the same time. I'm still on a calorie deficit because I just cant eat enough food for the cals I should have. Its a real lifestyle change for me to go from one meal a day to five. I dont recommend skinny and emaciated by the way, i lost half my hair thickness by undereating. It just kept falling out and I couldnt figure out why. I only got to 50kgs which still looked okay, not underweight but shit can happen if you don't what your nutrition.


Yes it would be best to keep muscle and simply get as lean as possible. My caloric intake is 1500-2100 calories/a day. I'm 6'3.

I do get protein, but for now, you are right that I can't gain much more muscle while cutting heavily.

I wouldn't mind being skinny though lol  firstly I just need to get as lean as I can! it sounds like you have good will power


----------



## Sylarz

Some lift stats so far are:

Bench 80kg
Shoulder press 65kg
Leg press 200kg
Row machine 93kg
Bicep curl 22kg


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Setrleua said:


> I wouldn't mind being skinny though lol  firstly I just need to get as lean as I can! it sounds like you have good will power


Not really I just had a really shitty job that had no window of opportunity to eat during a 10hr day. It became habit to push through and fall into bed exhausted as soon as i got home. In bed by 7pm up at 2am to go and do that shit all over again. You dont feel like eating much at 2am in the morning.


----------



## Sylarz

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Not really I just had a really shitty job that had no window of opportunity to eat during a 10hr day. It became habit to push through and fall into bed exhausted as soon as i got home. In bed by 7pm up at 2am to go and do that shit all over again. You dont feel like eating much at 2am in the morning.


*note to self fasting works*

Ah sounds pretty intense. 50kg sounds damn good depending on height, but whatever your goals are I'm sure you can get there too! ^_^


----------



## Sylarz

I don't have any before photos of me at my absolute worst without my ex in them. I have blocked her face out since she would probably prefer not to be in my photo.

I'm guessing I'm 107kg+ kilograms in this photo. I'm actually surprised to see the difference in my face. I had not noticed that much.


----------



## Sylarz

My date bailed on me last minute.

Dieting efforts must be doubled!!! I'm going to get so damn skinny I look borderline ill.

Calories yesterday 1900.

Today I'm going to aim for very low. Getting it done whatever it takes.

Breakfast: Wheetbix + water 350
Lunch: 4 bananas 440

I'll dig deep with will power and dinner will be a chicken breast.

Honestly you almost start like feeling that sickly hunger.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I ain't got no muscles to flex.


----------



## Sylarz

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I ain't got no muscles to flex.


Who? You or me? I don't have much but I'm working on it! Haha. Smashing the weights regularly. But first I have to get skinny as all hell.


----------



## Sylarz

Found this Russian guy on YouTube. I'll aim for his physique:









https://www.instagram.com/p/BAXzixdw9uU/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Setrleua said:


> Who? You or me? I don't have much but I'm working on it! Haha. Smashing the weights regularly. But first I have to get skinny as all hell.


They don't get rock solid. Let alone create that visceral look.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Setrleua said:


> Found this Russian guy on YouTube. I'll aim for his physique:


Why? He looks awful.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Setrleua said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am training to look good enough to girls for a sexual relationship. Another user suggested it might be good to keep a log! This is purely about aesthetics. Strength, fitness and health are all secondary and not my primary concern.
> 
> So far I've lost 7kg, but I still look like a fat shit. I have another 10kg to 15kg to lose.
> 
> My ultimate goal weight is between 80kg and 85kg. Goal physique is to be skinny ripped.
> 
> *Starting weight: *107kg
> *Current weight:* 99.7kg
> 
> I will post some progress photos as I gather them together.


You could get all buff and still not find a woman. You have to work on the rest of you as well. In point-of-fact, what you look like on the outside is only a small part of the whole picture of what makes you attractive to women.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Setrleua said:


> Getting it done
> 
> 100.1kg


Got to ask what your Body Fat percentage is.
As your about 5kg heavier than me, but look like similar build.
Theres a definite V shape there.
Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Sylarz

Reality Check said:


> Got to ask what your Body Fat percentage is.
> As your about 5kg heavier than me, but look like similar build.
> Theres a definite V shape there.
> Keep up the awesome work.


I'm not sure. I'm guessing 25%. Guessing. I'm just going to lose fat until I look good in the mirror. I still look terrible without a shirt on. I certainly still feel quite fat. Thanks for the encouragement. I will never surrender.

I say I'm 6'2, but every guy who says he is 6'2 is shorter than me. My friend in this photo is 6'1 according to him. So I'm somewhat tall. But what I think is that every guy lies about his height.......


----------



## Sylarz

Reality Check said:


> I dint think the muscles themselves are what creates the attraction.


Well, I completely disagree. lol. I think being ripped is exactly what creates the sexual attraction. Being muscular also has an effect, I think.

I strongly believe guys who think they are going to get cute girls through charm and confidence are deluded. That's how much I am convinced of this. I used to be such a deluded chump. Same goes for anything else, like being funny. PFFFT. I have been told my whole life how funny I am. Had girls laughing all the time in high school. It doesn't mean anything.

Even if personality helps, it's dumb to not maximize your looks, because that is the most important part of attraction. Especially for casual and easy sex up with vapid, morally loose sluts. (I say sluts with love in my heart.)

Girls are absolutely my main reason for training. I am happy to admit this. Four years without sex and you damn well better believe I'm motivated to look good to women. Your looks are the main thing that matters.

It's 6 am on Christmas morning, and I am off to the gym! Merry Christmas 

Because, as I say, get ripped, get pretty, or die trying, it's the only thing that matters. ^_^

Today's motivation.


----------



## Sylarz

Getting it done. Short video of my 45 minute ride yesterday.

*Ride fatty, ride!!!*






Whatever it takes.


----------



## Sylarz

Gym session was pretty damn good. Surprised there were people there. There was one roided out black guy posing and oiled up for a camera. It was a bit odd. But funny.

660 calories burnt in cardio
+ 20 minutes walking to and from the gym
+ 40 minute lifting session

I took a video for the lolz.






Today's motivation


----------



## Pippi

These kids these days.

Where's the "spanking" smiley?

I don't understand. You let your ex emotionally abuse you by calling your legs "disgusting." You yourself call women who want to hook up with you "sluts" and you call it love when you use this word. But you also call it "shaming" when someone tries to tell you that you should take care of yourself for less self-conscious reasons. And you say you are willing to cause joint damage and other harm to your body in the interest of impressing... who are these girls, anyway? I'm not attracted to skinny men at all. Must be the new thing.

Darling, you're cute. I'm not attracted to you because you look young. Just be careful and be aware that in your future, you do not want to deal with expensive, painful, inconvenient and debilitating medical issues just because you were feeling desperate in your teens or 20's or whatever teenybopper age you currently are. Mess up your joints and you WILL put on weight in a couple of years anyway. Exercise safely.

I don't know of any woman who wants to deal with her man having an eating disorder. Eat healthy. Take care of yourself.

Eat your fruits and vegetables.
:watermelon::strawberry::chat02:


----------



## Sylarz

Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I rest my bloody case about being skinny ripped, and muscles not really mattering:

Model partners: meet the boyfriends and husbands of Victoria's Secret models - Vogue Australia

hahaha 

I'm still going to lift though, to get the skinny ripped look, and because it can't hurt.


----------



## Sylarz

JumpingBeans said:


> These kids these days.
> 
> Where's the "spanking" smiley?
> 
> I don't understand. You let your ex emotionally abuse you by calling your legs "disgusting." You yourself call women who want to hook up with you "sluts" and you call it love when you use this word. But you also call it "shaming" when someone tries to tell you that you should take care of yourself for less self-conscious reasons. And you say you are willing to cause joint damage and other harm to your body in the interest of impressing... who are these girls, anyway? I'm not attracted to skinny men at all. Must be the new thing.
> 
> Darling, you're cute. I'm not attracted to you because you look young. Just be careful and be aware that in your future, you do not want to deal with expensive, painful, inconvenient and debilitating medical issues just because you were feeling desperate in your teens or 20's or whatever teenybopper age you currently are. Mess up your joints and you WILL put on weight in a couple of years anyway. Exercise safely.
> 
> I don't know of any woman who wants to deal with her man having an eating disorder. Eat healthy. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Eat your fruits and vegetables.
> :watermelon::strawberry::chat02:


I don't know. She was perfect so I figured I would do whatever to appeal to her more. I think disgusting was just her honest assessment.

*On using the word slut:*
If there's a better word without a pejorative conotation, I'd use it. I tried to show that I wasn't using the word slut as a shaming word, I was using it as a descriptor, not as a pejorative. Slut to me just means sexually promiscuous, and whether or not you think that's bad, is seperate. I don't know of any other single word I could use. lol.



> And you say you are willing to cause joint damage and other harm to your body in the interest of impressing... who are these girls, anyway? I'm not attracted to skinny men at all. Must be the new thing.


Cute girls. 

I think you're in the minority. At least, skinny or ripped does seem to have the mass appeal to point where a guy of my size is completely unappealing to most women. In any population distribution there are people who lie several deviations from the mean. I'm trying to maximize my chances of getting a girl by appealing to the most number of girls. At the moment I'm disgusting to 99.9% of girls.



> 20's or whatever teenybopper age you currently are.


Haha. Yes, 20s. 



> I don't know of any woman who wants to deal with her man having an eating disorder. Eat healthy. Take care of yourself.


I won't get an eating disorder. I'm too rational. I try to live on the edge of hunger as much as I can but no more. I am cool with going hungry to get myself to lose weight until I get skinny. But I don't do that much. The main reason I don't starve myself too often is simply that it's not very psychologically sustainable and it's not strictly necessary. It just speeds up the process. Once I get skinny, I'd stop doing that, since there would be no reason to anymore.

Once I made the connection that hunger is merely a feeling, and it cannot make me eat, it suddenly lost its power over me. I can look at it dispassionately and almost forget that it is mine.

Thanks for the compliment. 

I eat quite a lot of fruit and vegetables. They are great. I love bananas. My lunch is often 5 bananas.

My diet is mostly plant based, high in carbohydrates. I eat when I'm hungry, usually, restricting calories to 2100kcal, which is my BMR.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Setrleua said:


> I'm not sure. I'm guessing 25%. Guessing. I'm just going to lose fat until I look good in the mirror. I still look terrible without a shirt on. I certainly still feel quite fat. Thanks for the encouragement. I will never surrender.
> 
> I say I'm 6'2, but every guy who says he is 6'2 is shorter than me. My friend in this photo is 6'1 according to him. So I'm somewhat tall. But what I think is that every guy lies about his height.......


I swear it has to be differences in metric systems are something as well.

I see varying discrepancies all over the place. I've met people who said they were 6'0" (for example women) why would they lie if they were straight women? and I was as tall as them, so I have no idea what I am either. I've seen measuring tapes vary as well quite a fair amount and I see to either be a couple inches shorter or taller depending on them.

I remember my 6'4" friends and I was usually up to their mouths/noses? how tall would that make me? either that or every lies wildly.

I wonder if as well it's the UK/US thing lol.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Setrleua said:


> Well, I completely disagree. lol. I think being ripped is exactly what creates the sexual attraction. Being muscular also has an effect, I think.
> 
> I strongly believe guys who think they are going to get cute girls through charm and confidence are deluded. That's how much I am convinced of this. I used to be such a deluded chump. Same goes for anything else, like being funny. PFFFT. I have been told my whole life how funny I am. Had girls laughing all the time in high school. It doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Even if personality helps, it's dumb to not maximize your looks, because that is the most important part of attraction. Especially for casual and easy sex up with vapid, morally loose sluts. (I say sluts with love in my heart.)
> 
> Girls are absolutely my main reason for training. I am happy to admit this. Four years without sex and you damn well better believe I'm motivated to look good to women. Your looks are the main thing that matters.
> 
> It's 6 am on Christmas morning, and I am off to the gym! Merry Christmas
> 
> Because, as I say, get ripped, get pretty, or die trying, it's the only thing that matters. ^_^
> 
> Today's motivation.


I don't think it's really muscles per-say.


----------



## Sylarz

ShadowsRunner said:


> I don't think it's really muscles per-say.


Well I agree in a sense. I don't think it's so much about having huge muscle, but I think it's more being ripped, _very low body fat_, so that your muscles are cut, and you have abs.


----------



## Sylarz

ShadowsRunner said:


> I swear it has to be differences in metric systems are something as well.
> 
> I see varying discrepancies all over the place. I've met people who said they were 6'0" (for example women) why would they lie if they were straight women? and I was as tall as them, so I have no idea what I am either. I've seen measuring tapes vary as well quite a fair amount and I see to either be a couple inches shorter or taller depending on them.
> 
> I remember my 6'4" friends and I was usually up to their mouths/noses? how tall would that make me? either that or every lies wildly.
> 
> I wonder if as well it's the UK/US thing lol.


Funny that you noticed it.

I think people might also round up in an absurd way. I think in reality I'm 6'2, and that other guys are rounding up ridiculously PLUS adding an inch or two. It is very weird. lol

According to the laws of math:
189 cm tall = 6 feet 2.4 inches


----------



## Angina Jolie

Have you not read this thread?
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...-do-women-usually-find-most-attractive-4.html

I can guarantee the majority of women DON'T prefer skinny body types. From talking to a lot of women IRL about this - we mostly like to feel weaker in the man's arms, to feel protected and a bigger body does that. I'm saying this because the images of ''ideal'' that you have provided in this thread border on sickly and you may think you are rational so you won't get to an eating disorder but playing with your weight like that can alter your own perception to a point where you need to be skinnier and skinnier and are never satisfied. And I am honestly worried and disturbed by your mindset that you go into this with. So I'll speak up!

You remind me of my mother except for her it is with marriage. It's this thing that you keep talking about a certain truth not because you actually believe in it but because you WANT TO believe in it so you gotta repeat it over and over again to re-program your own mind. 

The way to a woman's heart OR to a woman's panties isn't obsessively trying to achieve a certain look just so they will like you. The problem is that such a mindset will make you extremely self-conscious every time you are around women you like. It's almost the same as going to job interviews or oral examination - because you have put such a big emphasis on it and so much energy. And that in turn will make you awkward and unattractive. So when people say - you should get ripped and healthy for yourself and not the women IT IS ABSOLUTELY TRUE. Everything else will start falling in place naturally, harmoniously if you decided to improve yourself for yourself.

There is a very big difference between admiration and obsession for women and you seem to be leaning towards obsession. We are not dumb and will sense it and will most likely run away unless the woman in question herself has some serious problems.

You are an attractive looking lad. I don't know whats going on under the shirt but looking at the pictures your body has a very good base to be sexy. No weight needs to be lost! 

Just think about it. Because I guarantee, with this kinda mindset you WILL scare them away!


----------



## Sylarz

I suppose I have to do a topless photo to show that I am actually quite fat.


----------



## Sylarz

> There is a very big difference between admiration and obsession for women and you seem to be leaning towards obsession. We are not dumb and will sense it and will most likely run away unless the woman in question herself has some serious problems.


I want to have sex at some stage. Is that really so repulsive to women? They don't want a man who wants to have sex?



> Just think about it. Because I guarantee, with this kinda mindset you WILL scare them away!


The mindset of self improvement so I look more attractive for them? Women don't want a guy who works on himself to look hot?



> you may think you are rational so you won't get to an eating disorder but playing with your weight like that can alter your own perception to a point where you need to be skinnier and skinnier and are never satisfied. And I am honestly worried and disturbed by your mindset that you go into this with. So I'll speak up!


At least I'll be skinny and get girls.... I kid.... but kind of not.



> Have you not read this thread?
> http://personalitycafe.com/health-f...ess/health-fitness/sex-relat...ractive-4.html


Yes. http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...ally-find-most-attractive-7.html#post32940786

But it seems I took away the opposite message.



> You are an attractive looking lad. I don't know whats going on under the shirt but looking at the pictures your body has a very good base to be sexy. No weight needs to be lost!


Thank you, that is very kind of you to try to make me feel better about myself, but at the end of the day the only thing that will help me get the girls is if I _actually _change.

With a shirt on maybe it's unclear how fat I am. It's very embarrassing because it looks so bad, but I suppose for the archive and so people can see my 15kg weight loss goals are justified, I will have to.



> The way to a woman's heart OR to a woman's panties isn't obsessively trying to achieve a certain look just so they will like you. The problem is that such a mindset will make you extremely self-conscious every time you are around women you like.


If I *get hot*, then I'll feel good around her because I'll know I'm physically good enough, so I don't see why I'd be self conscious. I don't see the logic in that. If anything, not working on myself will make me self conscious because I'm unattractive and I know I'm not good enough. Correct me if I'm missing the point.



> And I am honestly worried and disturbed by your mindset that you go into this with. So I'll speak up!


I don't see why it's disturbing that I want to look good to women. Maybe a little self loathing is what more people need to make the change, I don't know. Because I sure as hell have never been more motivated in my life to get to the gym. Why? Because I know that if I don't go I will never, ever be happy, and my life will suck forever. In the face of that logic, internal resistance is minimal.

But thank you for your concern


----------



## Angina Jolie

> If I get hot, then I'll feel good around her because I'll know I'm physically good enough, so I don't see why I'd be self conscious. I don't see the logic in that. If anything, not working on myself will make me self conscious because I'm unattractive and I know I'm not good enough. Correct me if I'm missing the point.


Then you are missing the point. If you try getting into a good shape with the goal of attracting girls then that goal will be a senstive subject to you filled with a lot of anxiety and expectation leading to self-consciousness (the opposite side of the same coin that the ''i'm ugly'' kinda self-consciousness brings. Still the same coin). That is why I bring up ''job interviews'' and ''exams'' because it follows a similar thought pattern.

I don't have the patience right now to dwell more into the subject, maybe later. But I really do hope you pay more thought to why your mindset may be unhealthy.


----------



## Ajaz

I'm not a woman, but I think what pomPOM said makes a lot of sense.

My thoughts... you're a man. Let that be your motivator to want to get in shape and to be strong. My personal opinion is that men should be strong, and that's superior to being weak or out of shape. As you get stronger and feel happier about yourself and your body, your confidence will increase also. People notice that (whether male or female), and that's attractive.


----------



## Endologic

Did someone say...

*A E S T H E T I C S* ?


----------



## Pippi

pomPOM said:


> There is a very big difference between admiration and obsession for women and you seem to be leaning towards obsession. We are not dumb and will sense it and will most likely run away unless the woman in question herself has some serious problems.
> 
> Just think about it. Because I guarantee, with this kinda mindset you WILL scare them away!





Ajaz said:


> I'm not a woman, but I think what pomPOM said makes a lot of sense.
> 
> My thoughts... you're a man. Let that be your motivator to want to get in shape and to be strong. My personal opinion is that men should be strong, and that's superior to being weak or out of shape. As you get stronger and feel happier about yourself and your body, your confidence will increase also. People notice that (whether male or female), and that's attractive.


It's not just whether you feel confident about looking good, per se. When you feel healthy and strong and you like how you feel because it feels great, that's sexy.

I know a man who injured his shoulder and consequently lost a lot of muscle mass (he used to work out). He's not "skinny ripped" as you call it. He's out-of-shape. But it's still sexy that when I lift something, he'll pride himself on rushing over to help lift it, even if I can do it myself. His attitude is sexy. He feels like a man. I want his body too. He might have a gut by now. So what? His attitude is sexy, and he gives me the impression that he would be a passionate lover as well.

:smiley-cool13:

Sure, you want to please women. That's understandable, but self-loathing is unattractive. You want to respect yourself, and ALSO respect women. Your ex was silly. If a man said any part of my body was "disgusting", I wouldn't want to be intimate with him. That's not because I would feel badly about myself; it's because I want to be with a man who is so impassioned and enjoying himself so much that he's not making strange aesthetic comments as though he were some kind of museum curator. If he needs to conduct a thigh-inspection like your ex apparently did, or check out my teeth or whatever, then he's not going to be an enjoyable lover, so why would I bother? If he's not enjoying himself in bed, he can get up and out of bed.

Where do you live, where everyone seems to think skin-and-bones is so attractive? Are the middle and older generations also attracted to that, where you are? Were they more attracted to it when they were your age? Because where I live, it's one thing to be naturally slender and wiry, but strong and healthy, but it's not generally considered attractive at all if a man is skinnier than he looks like he should naturally be (like those pictures you showed of those other dudes). There are men with body-image issues here, but it's still weird for a man to try to be "skinny ripped"--I don't think I've ever heard of that word before.


----------



## Pippi

Endologic said:


> Did someone say...
> 
> *A E S T H E T I C S* ?


LOL WTF?

:applause:


----------



## Tsubaki

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> You'll get there.
> 
> Anyway I'm in the same boat, just started weight training, except I started off skinny so now my challenge is to build muscle while minimising fat gain at the same time. I'm still on a calorie deficit because I just cant eat enough food for the cals I should have. Its a real lifestyle change for me to go from one meal a day to five. I dont recommend skinny and emaciated by the way,* i lost a lot of hair thickness by undereating*. It just kept falling out and I couldnt figure out why. I only got to 50kgs which still looked okay, not underweight but shit can happen if you don't watch your nutrition.


Sorry to throw this in, which is a little off-topic, but this possibly just explained my phase of mysteriously enhanced hair-loss that was REALLY worrying for me at the beginning of autumn.

Basically, due to extreme stress, I had lost 5 Kilos between laster February and June. I had two weeks where I ate a lot, because I was in Ireland and ate a lot at my host family's place since I was walking around a lot and always hungry. Also for the only time that year, I ate meat, so protein wasn't as much of a problem as it can usually be.

Afterwards, I started running a lot really frequently (basically whenever I was bored) and - I don't even really know how it happened - started counting calories which mentally didn't really allow me to eat more than 2000 a day, usually around 1700 or sometimes even 1400. At the end of summer, I just noticed that I was losing a little more hair than usual. Basically that if I went through my hair with my fingers, I would pull out about 5 to 8 hairs instead of "maybe one or two". It actually got better when I started eating normally again thanks to my grandma and when I stopped running for the year, because it got really cold quickly.

I'll also contribute something to the thread now, though ~

For the last weeks, I've been training my glutes specifically as well as always doing yoga in the morning to wake up(the more intense yoga that actually makes you sweat, though) Basically, from martial arts, I already have really strong legs and a strong core, but I wanted to get my arms and glutes to the same level. I can see and feel a very big change with my glutes and the exercises are getting a lot easier. I am going for body weight training with a lot of repeats, though. If it gets too easy, I also have weight cuffs that I can use on my legs to turn a "nice burning sensation" into "the flames of hell". 

For the arms, I'm a little unsure right now, how far I should go, because right now, my shoulders and arms are already pretty muscular. A few days ago, during sports class, a friend of mine actually talked to me about how muscular my chest and arms are and that I would be really attractive if I was a guy. As soon as I have the time, I still kind of want to take classes in some sport like Aerial Hoop or Poledance, so the arm strength is important there, but I don't necessarily think that I need ot for an attractive body... (I might post some photos when I have the time to for judgement)

Other than that, I just want to get rid of a little bit of fat around my waist and butt that I put on during the cold months so far.

And just some more things that I wanted to add @Setrleua:
We can always improve ourselves, that's true. It's really good that you are working towards your ideal, but honestly, even at a little over 100 kilos, you already looked fine. It's important not to obsess about fitness. I actually have an example of two guys I know. Both of them used to be overweight. Both started going to the gym. One of them really got into it, spent all his free time there and made a quick progress. The other one exercised in phases. His weight loss was more slowly, but he was confident any happy about it. That actually made him more charming and attractive, because he was trying to improve himself while still taking it easy and living his life independetly from fitness. It took him a lot longer to lose the weight, that's true, but I'm pretty sure that he was happier over the course of it.


----------



## Sylarz

I would have done nearly anything to get in bed with my ex girlfriend, to be honest. She could have said basically anything to me, and I would have taken it.



> It's not just whether you feel confident about looking good, per se. When you feel healthy and strong and you like how you feel because it feels great, that's sexy.


Confidence is a nice side benefit. But I bet you a ripped handsome guy who is a little shy or self conscious is having no problems with women. In fact, it seems that when you are hot, _everything negative becomes a positive._

Hot + unconfident = 'awwww so cute'
Hot + nerdy = 'awwww such a dork'
Hot + sad = 'awwww so deep'



JumpingBeans said:


> Where do you live, where everyone seems to think skin-and-bones is so attractive? Are the middle and older generations also attracted to that, where you are? Were they more attracted to it when they were your age? Because where I live, it's one thing to be naturally slender and wiry, but strong and healthy, but it's not generally considered attractive at all if a man is skinnier than he looks like he should naturally be (like those pictures you showed of those other dudes). There are men with body-image issues here, but it's still weird for a man to try to be "skinny ripped"--I don't think I've ever heard of that word before.


Australia. I notice it everywhere, at uni, in the streets, in the clubs, at the shops, on facebook. But I notice it on other social media as well from other countries. Most of the time when I see some cute girl with her boyfriend, in real life or on social media, he is without fail skinny.

I have a friend who had a lot of muscle. His arms were huge. Everything was big. He lifted heavy, and he looked big. But he soon realized that that was not attractive to women. He delibrately stopped lifting so heavy, and lost a lot of the muscle. Today, he lifts but only to maintain a little muscle, and he doesn't look big, he looks slim, he has the quintessential skinny ripped body, which he did on purpose. He talks to me about how he's on a fast, or how good his diet is going, or how much weight he wants to lose, and we try to support each other with encouragement on our weight loss. We joke how we sound like girls talking about our diets and how we feel guilty when we eat something not on our diet. And guess what? He's gotten comments from girls such as, "you have the perfect body." When I talked to him about my arm size and wanting to get it 15.5 to 17 inches he basically said to me to stop worrying about that because girls _don't care about arm size_, which he knows from experience, and now his arms are 14 inches and_ girls love his body more than ever._

To be honest, I have no idea what 35+ are attracted to, since I'm in my 20s and the girls I'm interested in are 18-30. I suppose since I like young girls, there's even more emphasis on being skinny. Let's just look at Justin Bieber's physique. 20 year old girls love that look.

*SKINNY RIPPED*


----------



## Sylarz

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> For the arms, I'm a little unsure right now, how far I should go, because right now, my shoulders and arms are already pretty muscular. A few days ago, during sports class, a friend of mine actually talked to me about how muscular my chest and arms are and that I would be really attractive if I was a guy. As soon as I have the time, I still kind of want to take classes in some sport like Aerial Hoop or Poledance, so the arm strength is important there, but I don't necessarily think that I need ot for an attractive body... (I might post some photos when I have the time to for judgement)
> 
> Other than that, I just want to get rid of a little bit of fat around my waist and butt that I put on during the cold months so far.


I don't like muscle on girls, so I can't really give any advice on muscle for a girl. If I were a girl trying to maximize my aesthetics, I wouldn't lift weights or do any resistance training other than abdominals and glutes. I would just smash cardio and diet. Best of luckwith your physique goals!



> We can always improve ourselves, that's true. It's really good that you are working towards your ideal, but honestly, even at a little over 100 kilos, you already looked fine. It's important not to obsess about fitness. I actually have an example of two guys I know. Both of them used to be overweight. Both started going to the gym. One of them really got into it, spent all his free time there and made a quick progress. The other one exercised in phases. His weight loss was more slowly, but he was confident any happy about it. That actually made him more charming and attractive, because he was trying to improve himself while still taking it easy and living his life independetly from fitness. It took him a lot longer to lose the weight, that's true, but I'm pretty sure that he was happier over the course of it.


I agree there's more to life than being hot and getting girls, but it's still something that I really want, and it's definitely one of the main things. It's true that I have become somewhat obsessed. I'm proud of this. I see good reason to be. I see physical aesthetics as one of the foundational aspects of happiness. It's _the most powerful thing_ I can do to increase my happiness. Everything else should be secondary except maybe career. Since being obsessed with my physique doesn't even take that much of my time, I see no issues. I have to eat, so it takes no more time to just eat less and buy the right food, and I can easily afford 7+ hours a week in the gym. Being better looking will significantly increase my enjoyment of life, and it will hopefully get me a girl.

Thank you, I appreciate your kind words. I've started to look better with a shirt on, but without a shirt on, you can see I'm actually still really fat. I'll do some photos soon so you can all see the horror, lol.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> For the last weeks, I've been training my glutes specifically as well as always doing yoga in the morning to wake up(the more intense yoga that actually makes you sweat, though) Basically, from martial arts, I already have really strong legs and a strong core, but I wanted to get my arms and glutes to the same level. I can see and feel a very big change with my glutes and the exercises are getting a lot easier. I am going for body weight training with a lot of repeats, though. If it gets too easy, I also have weight cuffs that I can use on my legs to turn a "nice burning sensation" into "the flames of hell".
> 
> For the arms, I'm a little unsure right now, how far I should go, because right now, my shoulders and arms are already pretty muscular. A few days ago, during sports class, a friend of mine actually talked to me about how muscular my chest and arms are and that I would be really attractive if I was a guy. As soon as I have the time, I still kind of want to take classes in some sport like Aerial Hoop or Poledance, so the arm strength is important there, but I don't necessarily think that I need ot for an attractive body... (I might post some photos when I have the time to for judgement)
> 
> Other than that, I just want to get rid of a little bit of fat around my waist and butt that I put on during the cold months so far.
> it.


Women should deinately lift, especially you want to be smaller. It takes as hell of a lot of time with the iron and dietary input for a woman to get anything like a bodybuilder\fitness model physique, years in fact. Its not like getting bulky can happen by accident for a female its a major effort. Most women will just get really compact with low body fat if they take up lifting. I'm a mesomorph and build muscle easily but I'm still very petite and inches disappear off my body as a result of weight training. Something cardio never does for me. 

I'm only doing body weight training in addition to very physical yoga and my thighs, butt, waist are all shrinking and getting stronger and more defined at the same time. I'm about to add strength bands to my body weight workouts to increase the intensity. I hate gyms and refuse to go, I prefer to exercise outside in a park. I also made myself a suspension trainer, which is a simple device that allows you do to things like rows and train for pullups if you havent got a lot of upper body strength. Its working well. My triceps and biceps are nicely shaped now. 

If you want to see what body weight tianing does for women look up BBG, its a basic bodyweight training program for women. Enough women of all different body types have done it so you can see the results properly. None of these women are bulky, they just lost the soft middle, hips and thighs and many attained low body fat levels. I dont recomment to buy the program because its just bodyweight circuit training, nothing special. Its really only useful if you're the kind of person who needs someone to map out a week by week exercise plan for you and you want to join the BBG club for other people to cheer you on. I dont need any of that so made up my own circuits according to my goals. Fat loss isnt a soecific goal of mine so its not that relevant to me.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Setrleua said:


> I don't see why it's disturbing that I want to look good to women. Maybe a little self loathing is what more people need to make the change, I don't know. Because I sure as hell have never been more motivated in my life to get to the gym. Why? Because I know that if I don't go I will never, ever be happy, and my life will suck forever. In the face of that logic, internal resistance is minimal.
> 
> But thank you for your concern


OK two things here:

A) No-one is saying don't get in shape, what they are doing is questioning your reasons. Ive gotten into fitness this year in a big way and I have similar goals and from what you have posted my body is at similar state (I'm on 24.7% body fat). HOWEVER, I'm doing it for me not for women. I couldn't care less what they think of my body. If they don't want to ride on the Bhudda's belly that is there loss. I'm not saying health and fitness does not matter, but there is more to attracting women than just that. And doing things to impress other people is not attractive. But again, I'm not saying don't get nshape, from what you have posted, props to you. Your encouraging me to start a similar thread, as I know several of my fanbase on here have asked to see photo's of me.

But here is a serious queston, if you get your desired body and the women you like stll reject you, are you going to dig deep nside or just work out harder at the gym. I know a body builder with a similar mindset, he has a sculpted body, he has his own house, a convertible and shit ton of money. On paper he should be the perfect catch. But his attitude sucks I also know someone who is obese, skint, but because he can have a laugh, he can attract women.

B) I am wondering why so many people are taking offense to people wanting to be fit. I know the media is pushing lately for people to be obese and unhealthy. Maybe the sheep need to wake up.


----------



## Sylarz

Reality Check said:


> OK two things here:
> 
> A) No-one is saying don't get in shape, what they are doing is questioning your reasons. Ive gotten into fitness this year in a big way and I have similar goals and from what you have posted my body is at similar state (I'm on 24.7% body fat). HOWEVER, I'm doing it for me not for women. I couldn't care less what they think of my body. If they don't want to ride on the Bhudda's belly that is there loss. I'm not saying health and fitness does not matter, but there is more to attracting women than just that. And doing things to impress other people is not attractive. But again, I'm not saying don't get nshape, from what you have posted, props to you. Your encouraging me to start a similar thread, as I know several of my fanbase on here have asked to see photo's of me.
> 
> But here is a serious queston, if you get your desired body and the women you like stll reject you, are you going to dig deep nside or just work out harder at the gym. I know a body builder with a similar mindset, he has a sculpted body, he has his own house, a convertible and shit ton of money. On paper he should be the perfect catch. But his attitude sucks I also know someone who is obese, skint, but because he can have a laugh, he can attract women.
> 
> B) I am wondering why so many people are taking offense to people wanting to be fit. I know the media is pushing lately for people to be obese and unhealthy. Maybe the sheep need to wake up.


I want to get women. Is this so hard to understand? lol. Why do people not understand a man in his 20s having a libido and desire for sexual relationships? Is it so weird to people that a young man would want a woman? Isn't that a basic biological drive? Should I just accept my fate as a sexless loser and be celibate for the rest of my life *or what?*

Besides, I don't understand this dichotomy. Working on your body for women is working on your body for yourself. They're the same thing.

Who benefits if women find me sexually attractive? 

Me

Who benefits if women want to have sex with me because I have a good body?

Me

I want to be hot to women _for my own benefit_. This isn't some altruistic act for the benefit of female kind. I look to what women want... because I want women. And in order for me to get them, they have to want me too. Ergo, get the body women want. Is this so hard to comprehend? Haha. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. 

Being ripped won't improve me functionally, so of course it's purely aesthetic. There's no functional reason to be ripped. There's almost no functional reason to be strong either, in the modern world, unless you are heavily into some sport where strength is an advantage, and even then, strength is only useful up to a point, other than for the pure strength sports.

And yes, if I get a great body and women still don't want me, I'll work on being more charming. But I don't why everyone assumes I have a terrible personality. I've always been told I'm funny. I'm pretty smart. I very much can have a laugh.

A girl on tinder last week said to me, "You're smart and can talk to a woman, so why are you on tinder?"

Not to sound up myself, but I'm not some dumb, boring, aspie, anxious, weirdo with no sense of humour.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Setrleua said:


> I suppose I have to do a topless photo to show that I am actually quite fat.


No you don't need to prove anything.

This mindset is what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Setrleua said:


> I want to get women. Is this so hard to understand? lol. Why do people not understand a man in his 20s having a libido and desire for sexual relationships? Is it so weird to people that a young man would want a woman? Isn't that a basic biological drive? Should I just accept my fate as a sexless loser and be celibate for the rest of my life *or what?*
> 
> Besides, I don't understand this dichotomy. Working on your body for women is working on your body for yourself. They're the same thing.
> 
> Who benefits if women find me sexually attractive?
> 
> Me
> 
> Who benefits if women want to have sex with me because I have a good body?
> 
> Me
> 
> I want to be hot to women _for my own benefit_. This isn't some altruistic act for the benefit of female kind. I look to what women want... because I want women. And in order for me to get them, they have to want me too. Ergo, get the body women want. Is this so hard to comprehend? Haha. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.
> 
> Being ripped won't improve me functionally, so of course it's purely aesthetic. There's no functional reason to be ripped. There's almost no functional reason to be strong either, in the modern world, unless you are heavily into some sport where strength is an advantage, and even then, strength is only useful up to a point, other than for the pure strength sports.
> 
> And yes, if I get a great body and women still don't want me, I'll work on being more charming. But I don't why everyone assumes I have a terrible personality. I've always been told I'm funny. I'm pretty smart. I very much can have a laugh.
> 
> A girl on tinder last week said to me, "You're smart and can talk to a woman, so why are you on tinder?"
> 
> Not to sound up myself, but I'm not some dumb, boring, aspie, anxious, weirdo with no sense of humour.


So are women actually rejecting you because of your body?

No I don't class working on ones body for oneself as the same as working on it for women.

When you land the woman of your dreams, be it next week, next month, next year. Are you still gonna be working on your body, or will you be back to your old self?


----------



## Sylarz

Reality Check said:


> So are women actually rejecting you because of your body?
> 
> No I don't class working on ones body for oneself as the same as working on it for women.
> 
> *When you land the woman of your dreams, be it next week, next month, next year. Are you still gonna be working on your body, or will you be back to your old self?*


Yes, I believe so. It's the most logical explanation.

In order to keep the girl, to feel hot, and in order always to be able to get another girl, I'll maintain my body. Of course. This is something I need to do and then maintain for as long as I want a sex life, which is probably the rest of my life.


----------



## Tsubaki

Setrleua said:


> I want to get women. Is this so hard to understand? lol. Why do people not understand a man in his 20s having a libido and desire for sexual relationships? Is it so weird to people that a young man would want a woman? Isn't that a basic biological drive? Should I just accept my fate as a sexless loser and be celibate for the rest of my life *or what?*
> 
> Besides, I don't understand this dichotomy. Working on your body for women is working on your body for yourself. They're the same thing.
> 
> Who benefits if women find me sexually attractive?
> 
> Me
> 
> Who benefits if women want to have sex with me because I have a good body?
> 
> Me
> 
> I want to be hot to women _for my own benefit_. This isn't some altruistic act for the benefit of female kind. I look to what women want... because I want women. And in order for me to get them, they have to want me too. Ergo, get the body women want. Is this so hard to comprehend? Haha. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.
> 
> Being ripped won't improve me functionally, so of course it's purely aesthetic. There's no functional reason to be ripped. There's almost no functional reason to be strong either, in the modern world, unless you are heavily into some sport where strength is an advantage, and even then, strength is only useful up to a point, other than for the pure strength sports.
> 
> And yes, if I get a great body and women still don't want me, I'll work on being more charming.
> 
> But I don't get why everyone assumes I have a terrible personality. I've always been told I'm funny. I'm pretty smart. I very much can have a laugh. I've had great connections with girls before who ultimately turn me down.
> 
> I'm not some dumb, boring, aspie, anxious, weirdo with no sense of humour. I'm just physically unattractive.
> 
> A girl on tinder last week said to me, "You're smart and can talk to a woman, so why are you on tinder?" Just as an example. And that girl agreed to meet up with me and then cancelled half an hour before hand.


At this point, I would like to throw in the example of the two guys I know again, because it's really interesting to put that into perspective. The one who worked out to the extreme always had problems with women. He was desperate and mostly just did it to maybe get a girlfriend. In the end, he really did get one, but interestingly, she herself is not attractive at all and she looks like the type who would have liked him even with a bit more body fat.

The other guy was always confident and didn't take any comment about his weight seriously. He was actually going out with a lot of girls and he wasn't really "trying" to get a girl. He mostly just let them come and went farther when the opportunity arose, with confidence in his abilities. He also has a girlfriend now who doesn't seem like she is dating him because of his looks.

And aside from all of that, why I can even take them as examples - I very briefly dated both of them... when they were still overweight. And that was not what bothered me at all.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Setrleua said:


> Yes, I believe so. It's the most logical explanation.
> 
> In order to keep the girl, to feel hot, and in order always to be able to get another girl, I'll maintain my body. Of course. This is something I need to do and then maintain for as long as I want a sex life, which is probably the rest of my life.


Well that's good to hear, Ive known guys who live in their dank cave, emerge from the cave work on themselves, get a woman, then go back to the cave. The woman leaves as he offers nothing of value to her life.

The word "Cave" is a metaphor before you ask.

But on a serious note, keep up the gym work. Its all good stuff. And in regards to everyone else, including myself, pay attention to rule 4


----------



## Ajaz

I'm not quite sure you get it. Yes, I understand that you think you need to do this in order to get women. But can you see how you're putting yourself in a position of weakness? You're basically saying I'm not good enough, so I'm going to start sacrificing to the female God's so they give me some. It's desperate. It shows lack of self-respect and confidence. And sure in the end you might get some, but at what cost? And what kind of women do you think that'll attract? Probably trashy ones. You're a MAN, you're supposed to think for yourself and do your own thing regardless of whether it gets the women or not. You do it because that's what you want. If people like it, good for them, if not... good for them! I'd rather stick to my values and be true to myself than become a clown for the amusement of others. Even if they're offering a vagina.


----------



## pwowq

Setrleua said:


> Mmm. But you no doubt burn fat too. The body cannot break the laws of physics. I'd drink water anyway. I have fasted in the past and you definitely get a high from it. It's pretty cool.
> 
> I don't know. I'm just feeling desperate. Normal weight loss is so slow. I get anxious that I'll never be skinny.


Starving: 
*First 12 hours/1 day*, burns the glycogen in the muscles first. Water is bonded in here. It causes the immediate "leaness"/"weight loss". Drinking water won't do anything because there's nothing in the muscles that can keep it in place. Hard physical work leads to severe cramps! (I've experienced it, not fun)
*>1 day*. The body starts eating away on your muscles you don't use as much. Lowered body temperature.
*>2/3 day* the body goes after the big muscles and some of the fat. Feeling really tired.
*>3 day*. Fat is getting nibbled on... you do know the brain is a big lump of fat aswell? Your body will start chewing on its brain eventually. Can't think properly and everything above.

My tip is to never intentionally starve. The "positive" effects are due to your body adapting to the state. As soon as the body goes normal the leanness goes away and weight will quickly return.


You're doing a really good job thou! I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Sylarz

@pwowq

Thanks! I really want it. I'll do whatever it takes.


----------



## Sylarz

I'm still hungry. Luckily I'm nearly ready to sleep.

I'm freaking out that it's not working.

I was losing weight before and now I seem to just be staying the same.


----------



## Sylarz

Deleted because it was unnecessarily mean to myself lol


----------



## Sylarz

100kg


----------



## Flamme et Citron

For men, there's a very strong correlation between status (i.e. social class, professional success) and sexual success.

Psychologists can measure how sensitive someone is to aesthetics, it's a sub-set of Openness in the Big Five model. The equivalent of openness in MBTI would be N-intuitive. This means that on average N women will be more susceptible to good aesthetics. I'm like that, a nice male body is like magic to me. That being said, 75% of the population are S-types. It seems to be somewhat true from what I can anecdotally observe that many women aren't that receptive to a man's appeance. I don't understand it, but it seems to be the way it is. 

So while your diligence to your appearance is good and you should keep it up in my opinion, the really big correlation for mating success is status, so that should be what you spend most of your energy on.


----------



## Sylarz

Flamme et Citron said:


> For men, there's a very strong correlation between status (i.e. social class, professional success) and sexual success.
> 
> Psychologists can measure how sensitive someone is to aesthetics, it's a sub-set of Openness in the Big Five model. The equivalent of openness in MBTI would be N-intuitive. This means that on average N women will be more susceptible to good aesthetics. I'm like that, a nice male body is like magic to me. That being said, 75% of the population are S-types. It seems to be somewhat true from what I can anecdotally observe that many women aren't that receptive to a man's appeance. I don't understand it, but it seems to be the way it is.
> 
> So while your diligence to your appearance is good and you should keep it up in my opinion, the really big correlation for mating success is status, so that should be what you spend most of your energy on.


I will look into it. I'm sure there are other vectors to exploit for being attractive to women, but I'm fairly certain that there is at the very least a looks threshhold for almost every girl. At the moment, I'm well below it. So I don't even register as a man.


----------



## Sylarz

Get skinny or die trying.

Today's caloric intake:









This will motivate me through the rest of the damn month.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOiXKRIA6-R/


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

If the point is to get hot, I would say @JayShambles is pretty much there.. Damn, dude!


----------



## JayShambles

AwkwardShorty said:


> If the point is to get hot, I would say @JayShambles is pretty much there.. Damn, dude!


Haha, it's not my thread though, lovely :-/

Thanks tho  x


----------



## Sylarz

Fredward said:


> Not to be a downer guy, but have you seen a psychologist about body dysmorphic disorder and/or anorexia?


I think about not eating. But I still eat. I'm too weak to starve myself, really. I'm pretty fat so I don't see how that would be possible. I'd just rather be slim:









Taken yesterday. No progress. Blargh.


----------



## Sylarz

AwkwardShorty said:


> If the point is to get hot, I would say @JayShambles is pretty much there.. Damn, dude!


Yeah. Wtf @JayShambles

You should be happy. Fuck you for not being happy.


----------



## Sylarz

JayShambles said:


> I feel I should contribute to this thread as I've got some credible nutrition plans and gym programs I've used that have worked effectively for me.
> 
> This is an effective shredding diet plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym program days 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym program days 3 & 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any before shots, but after 3 months of using this guide I had shredded 7kg of unwanted fat and bulked up extremely lean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclude the fake smile, I'm actually not happy about anything.


My diet food choices are similiar, but it's that at the end of the day I'm not restricting my calories enough. I'll be basing most meals around a white lean protein fish/chicken breast. 

I mass prepare them in advance. I cook 4 breasts at a time in the oven, it's super easy and chill.

I've upped my protein recently so I'm hoping that might help out with satiety. We will see. Time to try and get more serious about it.

My last meal was 1000 calories. 150g protein. Chicken and vegetables










Title of the thread is "or die trying", so whatever the fuck it takes, right. Get ripped or may as well be dead.


----------



## titanII

JayShambles said:


> Haha, it's not my thread though, lovely :-/
> 
> Thanks tho  x


You big ole stud muffin you! I want to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## titanII

Sylarv said:


> I think about not eating. But I still eat. I'm too weak to starve myself, really. I'm pretty fat so I don't see how that would be possible. I'd just rather be slim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday. No progress. Blargh.


You know it takes time to make even fairly small changes in your body. Just keep at it. You don't appear to me to be in "bad" 
shape. I'm not even sure if hot and ripped are the same thing...


----------



## JayShambles

Sylarv said:


> My diet food choices are similiar, but it's that at the end of the day I'm not restricting my calories enough. I'll be basing most meals around a white lean protein fish/chicken breast.
> 
> I mass prepare them in advance. I cook 4 breasts at a time in the oven, it's super easy and chill.
> 
> I've upped my protein recently so I'm hoping that might help out with satiety. We will see. Time to try and get more serious about it.
> 
> My last meal was 1000 calories. 150g protein. Chicken and vegetables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Title of the thread is "or die trying", so whatever the fuck it takes, right. Get ripped or may as well be dead.


Brother, you're dedicated af... You'll be where you want to be in no time.. Just remember to be aware of how far you've gone and appreciate your achievements every single workout.


----------



## JayShambles

titanII said:


> You big ole stud muffin you! I want to be just like you when I grow up.


Of course I'm going to thank you for this compliment.. Being a beef cake has its perks, y'know.. Just don't wish you also have the same mentality as me when you grow up because those perks won't be recognised as much.


----------



## Sylarz

My dinners. Lunch will be basically the same thing.


----------



## Sylarz

tfw Arnold has your back.


----------



## titanII

Sylarv said:


> tfw Arnold has your back.


Damn dude...Arnold doesn't even come to my gym. I'm so jelly...


----------



## Sylarz

Life eating boring food does get a bit depressing.

I suppose an epic cheat day is in order at some stage. To prevent seppuku.


----------



## titanII

Sylarv said:


> Life eating boring food does get a bit depressing.
> 
> I suppose an epic cheat day is in order at some stage. To prevent seppuku.


Eat man! Put some muscle on your frame, brother!


----------



## Sylarz

titanII said:


> Eat man! Put some muscle on your frame, brother!


Haha. I'm trying to get ripped. I want to look good.

Down to a new low. Just going a bit mental with cravings and from eating the same unappealing food day in day out. 

But suffering is what makes it great. What did Kate Moss say? "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels." Haha. I'll keep telling myself that.


----------



## titanII

Sylarv said:


> Haha. I'm trying to get ripped. I want to look good.
> 
> Down to a new low. Just going a bit mental with cravings and from eating the same unappealing food day in day out.
> 
> But suffering is what makes it great. What did Kate Moss say? "Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels." Haha. I'll keep telling myself that.


You do know that Kate Moss is a woman, right? 

Nothing wrong with ripped. Ripped over muscles is better, just saying. 

I hear ya though, I do a keto diet and intermittent fast some days and get ravenous. Eating clean is also a bit boring. 

Check out Bodybuilding.com if you are not familiar with it. Lots of good info and plenty of food ideas to get you out of the rut so to speak


----------



## FoggyEyes

You look ok, I don't know why you want to loose more weight than you did. Your main goal should be in gaining muscular mass in my opinion. Also you seem to eat a huge amount of carbs. So I would say if it's all about attracting chicks, most of us are not into over ripped dudes like Jared (cf the pic you linked earlier), focus on healthy hypertrophy and especially work on your personality and confidence. 
And if I can give a friendly advice from a female, change your haircut


----------



## Sylarz

FoggyEyes said:


> You look ok, I don't know why you want to loose more weight than you did. Your main goal should be in gaining muscular mass in my opinion. Also you seem to eat a huge amount of carbs. So I would say if it's all about attracting chicks, most of us are not into over ripped dudes like Jared (cf the pic you linked earlier), focus on healthy hypertrophy and especially work on your personality and confidence.


I believe I'm still far too fat. Muscle will only show once I'm lean.  Most of the time when I see a cute girl with her boyfriend, he is just skinny, and he doesn't have more muscle than me. That's just what I see.



> And if I can give a friendly advice from a female, change your haircut


To _what_?


----------



## Majority

I like this. It motivates _me_ so it's great. And you have some character strength to face all the neigh-sayers. You're a man with a plan and convictions. Keep going and you'll score the hot chicks.


----------



## Sylarz

Majority said:


> I like this. It motivates _me_ so it's great. And you have some character strength to face all the neigh-sayers. You're a man with a plan and convictions. Keep going and you'll score the hot chicks.


Haha. Thanks. I'm glad it helps. I'm at my lowest weight yet! I can't ignore the evidence I see around me. I always see cute girls with their skinny boyfriends. I saw it again today. I went to a book sale and the cutest girls I saw were with skinny guys. One of them was straight up rail skinny, and his gf was absolutely gorgeous.

My gut finally does not stick out. It's a cool feeling. Starting to look like a human male.  My MEDIUM tshirts are fitting fine now!










We're gonna make it! ^_^


----------



## Flying Triangle

If you want cardio, find a jiu jitsu gym locally.


----------



## Sylarz

Flying Triangle said:


> If you want cardio, find a jiu jitsu gym locally.


The problem with BJJ and other martial arts for me is the danger involved. I'm not that keen to get injured in my attempt to look and feel better when there are safer options. Cycling is extremely boring, but I can zone out, close my eyes and focus on the music. It's sort of meditative.

It's a good suggestion, and I'll think about it.

I have thought about doing a martial art for the self defense and confidence aspect of it, but I think I'd actually enjoy dancing or gymnastics.


----------



## tinyheart

Sylarz said:


> Wow thank you! I have been feeling down about my appearance lately and really want to make the next push to get down from 96 to 86. That gives me a boost of motivation! Thanks!!!


...

Wish I was 96...

My goal is 100.


----------



## Flying Triangle

Sylarz said:


> The problem with BJJ and other martial arts for me is the danger involved. I'm not that keen to get injured in my attempt to look and feel better when there are safer options. Cycling is extremely boring, but I can zone out, close my eyes and focus on the music. It's sort of meditative.
> 
> It's a good suggestion, and I'll think about it.
> 
> I have thought about doing a martial art for the self defense and confidence aspect of it, but I think I'd actually enjoy dancing or gymnastics.


Fear of injury is a self limiting belief. The first go is usually free at most gyms. 

But, like all things your longevity in any activity is determined by how bad you want it. You may find yourself a natural grappler, or not. It's like meeting women. You'll never know for sure unless you try. 

For cycling, I do what I call "urban touring." Keeps the boredom down to just cruise around exploring the city. 

Either way, leaning out is fairly simple. You got this, bud.


----------



## Sylarz

Flying Triangle said:


> Fear of injury is a self limiting belief. The first go is usually free at most gyms.
> 
> But, like all things your longevity in any activity is determined by how bad you want it. You may find yourself a natural grappler, or not. It's like meeting women. You'll never know for sure unless you try.
> 
> For cycling, I do what I call "urban touring." Keeps the boredom down to just cruise around exploring the city.
> 
> Either way, leaning out is fairly simple. You got this, bud.


The risks of cycling on roads are also a concern for me. I'd rather just be safe on my stationary bike.


----------



## Eefje

Sylarz said:


> Firstly, sorry for the massive response.
> 
> I have essentially stayed the same for the past few months. I have been lifting heavy, but just had two weeks off. I've been going back to the gym this week though. I've been pretty down about the way I look lately. I kind of felt like "I lost all this weight yet I still look shit so why do I even try?" but then I thought... "No just keep going!!!". I have not regained anything. I find it pretty easy to maintain here. My diet has not been that great tbh, so it's time to get back on it. My weight is the same yet I feel like I look a lot bigger, it's perhaps hedonic adaptation to my new look. I'm really keen to get the next 10kg off and push down to 86kg and finally finally finally get lean. Sometimes it feels like it's impossible for me. Coming back here after so many weeks and seeing all these supportive messages has really inspired me!!!
> 
> On a deeper note, I have been thinking that even when I get ripped, I'm not gonna be happy. That is a sort of chilling thought. I'm not that motivated by women anymore. It's a very strange feeling. I know that getting women in bed cannot make me happy. I don't know what can anymore. I'm lead to believe no material gain can. So what is left? Very strange times in my mind.
> 
> I don't mean to come off sounding all lame and depressed or anything. But I must admit to the funk I'm in.
> 
> When I went back to gym, I noticed my mood markedly improved. Therefore, gym is worth it merely for the mental health gain. Since I'm more focused on leaning up, I'm lowering my lifting volume and increasing my cardio. I won't be lifting for gains, just for maintanence. 3x a week.


Good going! 

I went to the gym this week after a 4 week hiatus because of finals. I do a lot of cardio and it was confronting how fast you loose speed. My stamina was more or less the same but my speed o.o 

I enjoy long distance running, and I must admit that together with spinning, it's a great tool to loose weight and still become strong. I combine it with strength training, but mainly I stick to the running. I must say, tho, that I naturally have a lot of muscles and that I grow them fast, so I don't need too much strength training (otherwise I turn into this bulky woman, eww) 

Good luck with your process, it also motivates me to pick the gym back up with reading this thread


----------



## Sylarz

I'm getting back into the swing of things.

Though I know getting ripped won't make me happy, I still consider it a worthwhile pursuit. It's something to do. My mental health has been steadily declining over the past few months and I believe it's largely due to the sudden realization that no gain in the material world can make me happy. So I'm left with no motivation do anything, and I have no idea what to do in life. Every goal, every destination, everything seems utterly empty, void and without reward.

But if all goals are equally empty, I am free to choose on a whim. It's boring sitting around doing nothing, so at the very least I can seek some sort of catharsis through the self control required for diet and exercise. And it'll give me something to focus on and do.


----------



## joshman108

I haven't scanned the whole thread. Have you done anything nice with your hair? You hair isn't bad but really putting money and effort into a sharp 'do would be an easy ish way to improve your appeal.


----------



## Sylarz

joshman108 said:


> I haven't scanned the whole thread. Have you done anything nice with your hair? You hair isn't bad but really putting money and effort into a sharp 'do would be an easy ish way to improve your appeal.


Yeah, when I'm trying to look my best I try get a nice haircut, but no matter how many times I get a haircut people suggest I get a haircut. It's definitely worth having a nice haircut though, I agree. But so much subjectivity involved.


----------



## g_w

Sylarz said:


> Firstly, sorry for the massive response.
> 
> I have essentially stayed the same for the past few months. I have been lifting heavy, but just had two weeks off. I've been going back to the gym this week though. I've been pretty down about the way I look lately. I kind of felt like "I lost all this weight yet I still look shit so why do I even try?" but then I thought... "No just keep going!!!". I have not regained anything. I find it pretty easy to maintain here. My diet has not been that great tbh, so it's time to get back on it. My weight is the same yet I feel like I look a lot bigger, it's perhaps hedonic adaptation to my new look. I'm really keen to get the next 10kg off and push down to 86kg and finally finally finally get lean. Sometimes it feels like it's impossible for me. Coming back here after so many weeks and seeing all these supportive messages has really inspired me!!!
> 
> On a deeper note, I have been thinking that even when I get ripped, I'm not gonna be happy. That is a sort of chilling thought. I'm not that motivated by women anymore. It's a very strange feeling. I know that getting women in bed cannot make me happy. I don't know what can anymore. I'm lead to believe no material gain can. So what is left? Very strange times in my mind.
> 
> I don't mean to come off sounding all lame and depressed or anything. But I must admit to the funk I'm in.
> 
> When I went back to gym, I noticed my mood markedly improved. Therefore, gym is worth it merely for the mental health gain. Since I'm more focused on leaning up, I'm lowering my lifting volume and increasing my cardio. I won't be lifting for gains, just for maintanence. 3x a week.


Skylarz,

The idea to maintain what you have is very good. After a break from constant pushing, you will be able to look back at your "before" picture and your "now" picture and gain a greater appreciation for your progress.
Use the time of 3x / week, to work on your lifting *form*.

Also helpful is *diet*. 
Several suggestions:
reserve carbs for immediately after your workout
Consider carb cycling (1 low carb, low-cal day, usual a rest day; then up the carbs on lifting day)
Consider intermittent fasting (fast 1x / week (usually Sunday) , or 2x / week (Wed / Sun or Thurs / Sun)

Congrats on your progress so far, & good luck!


----------



## Sylarz

g_w said:


> Skylarz,
> 
> The idea to maintain what you have is very good. After a break from constant pushing, you will be able to look back at your "before" picture and your "now" picture and gain a greater appreciation for your progress.
> Use the time of 3x / week, to work on your lifting *form*.
> 
> Also helpful is *diet*.
> Several suggestions:
> reserve carbs for immediately after your workout
> Consider carb cycling (1 low carb, low-cal day, usual a rest day; then up the carbs on lifting day)
> Consider intermittent fasting (fast 1x / week (usually Sunday) , or 2x / week (Wed / Sun or Thurs / Sun)
> 
> Congrats on your progress so far, & good luck!


I reckon I've got a good cutting diet figured out, if I can just get back to it consistently!

I have to make the commitment to it. The main thing that stops me is the inner defeatism that I could never actually get lean. So it makes me go what's the point in even trying.

But it's worth a shot. I can at least say I tried. The laws of physics suggest I cannot starve myself forever and not lose weight. lol


----------



## Sylarz

God damn today I'm so hungry. I guess it takes time to get back into the swing of starving yourself. lol


----------



## warxzawa

Sylarz said:


> Firstly, sorry for the massive response.
> 
> I have essentially stayed the same for the past few months. I have been lifting heavy, but just had two weeks off. I've been going back to the gym this week though. I've been pretty down about the way I look lately. I kind of felt like "I lost all this weight yet I still look shit so why do I even try?" but then I thought... "No just keep going!!!". I have not regained anything. I find it pretty easy to maintain here. My diet has not been that great tbh, so it's time to get back on it. My weight is the same yet I feel like I look a lot bigger, it's perhaps hedonic adaptation to my new look. I'm really keen to get the next 10kg off and push down to 86kg and finally finally finally get lean. Sometimes it feels like it's impossible for me. Coming back here after so many weeks and seeing all these supportive messages has really inspired me!!!
> 
> On a deeper note, I have been thinking that even when I get ripped, I'm not gonna be happy. That is a sort of chilling thought. I'm not that motivated by women anymore. It's a very strange feeling. I know that getting women in bed cannot make me happy. I don't know what can anymore. I'm lead to believe no material gain can. So what is left? Very strange times in my mind.
> 
> I don't mean to come off sounding all lame and depressed or anything. But I must admit to the funk I'm in.
> 
> When I went back to gym, I noticed my mood markedly improved. Therefore, gym is worth it merely for the mental health gain. Since I'm more focused on leaning up, I'm lowering my lifting volume and increasing my cardio. I won't be lifting for gains, just for maintanence. 3x a week.


hey, i know its not really my place to say it, but have you looked up what body dysmorphia is? you may be going through that or a similar issue (just trying to help here, if you know the problem you can find a solution)
and about not enjoying sleeping with women, maybe its because you dont like being seen as an object (which i totally get btw) or having an ancient history with them (you didnt feel like they accepted you before) can be the source of that, or maybe you just dont want something exclusively physical! im really just kinda rambling here and i know i dont know you (but i do know a couple guys who went through similar circumstances)
i personally think that now, because you lost all that weight, you could start a healthy diet on the normal side (like not starving yourself!!) or start a group sport instead of lifting all day on your own


----------



## Sylarz

warxzawa said:


> hey, i know its not really my place to say it, but have you looked up what body dysmorphia is? you may be going through that or a similar issue (just trying to help here, if you know the problem you can find a solution)
> and about not enjoying sleeping with women, maybe its because you dont like being seen as an object (which i totally get btw) or having an ancient history with them (you didnt feel like they accepted you before) can be the source of that, or maybe you just dont want something exclusively physical! im really just kinda rambling here and i know i dont know you (but i do know a couple guys who went through similar circumstances)
> i personally think that now, because you lost all that weight, you could start a healthy diet on the normal side (like not starving yourself!!) or start a group sport instead of lifting all day on your own


I appreciate your concern. I've heard of it, but I don't think it applies to me, since I'm in pretty bad shape still.

I don't want a relationship so purely physical is all I go for. I think it's a matter of the emptiness of all pleasure in life, from whatever source. It's all just so empty. I don't know what I want anymore. Nothing seems worthwhile. I'd sleep with a girl if the opportunity presented itself because it's fun at the time, but I know afterwards I'd be no better off, so I'm not chasing it anymore, and it won't be happening until I get the motivation to go chasing. (Since women certainly won't be going after me. lol)

I still want to get lean, but now it's more of a personal pride and comfort thing. It'd just feel better. I still feel gross in my own body. I'd like to be able to look at myself and not be repulsed. I have considered that I see myself as worse than I am, as people have told me I'm not that bad, but I'm not anywhere near underweight, so I'm not that concerned. I could lose another 20kg before that happens. If I still feel fat at 75kg, I'll definitely have a rethink.

The idea of doing a group activity rather than just lonesome lifting is not bad. I have been thinking about doing something more skill and group orientated.


----------



## Sylarz

OK. Time to really get back into the weight loss. 

One day at a time!

I need a week or two of strictness to get back my momentum, I think. I keep wondering what the damn point is if I'll never be happy and never look good anyway. So I need a different carrot and stick. It can't be happiness and it can't be looking good. It has to be pride in my actions. No matter what I look like, if I can honestly reflect on how I eat and know that I've done everything I can to eat right then I don't have to hate on myself for the way I look since I'm doing everything I can to make it better. That'll relieve at least half of the pain. Knowing it's not my fault.


----------



## Sylarz

I'm probably just gonna be eating chicken breast and vegetables most meals. This is the most filling meal I've ever found. Now, I know it's not healthy to eat that way, but I don't really care. What I'm concerned with is getting lean. It's still healthier than being overweight. I'll be throwing in a few pieces of fruit and some rice or potato, but mainly I'll be eating chicken and veggies. I'll just eat the same things every day. It makes it simple and easy.

I've started taking an omega-3 supplement because I don't eat fish, and I've noticed my skin getting dry which has never happened to me in the past. No doubt my omega-3 has been super low for a while now.

For the fun of it, I have hot chocolate which has a trivial amount of calories, and Pepsi Max which is unhealthy but calorie free. These drinks make me feel like I'm not missing out at all.


----------



## Sylarz

Somehow I have only put on a kilogram. 96.7kg. This is strange given the absolutely insane gustatory debauchery I have engaged in over the past month.


----------



## Jamaia

Pictures!


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Ive started doing classes, not sure if it works yet.
Spiining and body pump yesterday.
Crossfit today.
Spinning tomorrow.

I either lose the weight or I die in the attempt. Both solve the issue of being fat.


----------



## Sylarz

Caveman Dreams said:


> Ive started doing classes, not sure if it works yet.
> Spiining and body pump yesterday.
> Crossfit today.
> Spinning tomorrow.
> 
> I either lose the weight or I die in the attempt. Both solve the issue of being fat.


Correct. May as well give it a red hot crack is what I think.

Today I watched a video by Jujimufu, and his attitude in life seems so light-hearted and fun. All the while, he's jacked af. I am inspired.


----------



## Sylarz

A girl from HIGH SCHOOL added me to facebook and asked if I want to hang out. Girls don't do that in my reality. Girls don't ASK ME to hang out with THEM. They simply don't. I'm not even skinny yet.

Motivation +10

I want to know what happens when I actually get skinny.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

cuddle bun said:


> Yah I hear you. I need to learn some of that "not walking on eggshells" talking about my own body goals  There's always someone who thinks I mean bodies in general even though it's a very personal feeling. I feel like I am not picky about how my loved ones look but very picky about how I look... it appeals to me a lot; the personal sensory experience of feeling more archetypal & more badass


Same, I dont say anything untowards at those sort of people. But if I mention things like the gym, martial arts, walking, healthy eating - all things that are part of my life. AT the best I get a disgusted look, or suddenly Im telling them how to live my life. Due to things like fat acceptance, Ive learnt how not care about others, if someone is Clinically Obese (not slightly overweight) I just dont mention it, Im not going to support it, but I know that it hurts there feelz to say something honest about it. So I just dont mention it. But why the freak out if said people ask me what I have been upto and I say "I have been to the gym" or "I have done a 15 mile walk in the peaks" or if at a resaurant, I order a Chicken Caesar Salad as opposed to a giant burger. Or if I have Porridge Oats for breakfeast. It seems a bit silly to me. If I was calling them fat or saying theya re unhealthy or commenting on their eating habits of 6 pizza's from a special deal at Pizza Hut like someone I know does, then sure. But I stay quiet. I really dont understand Health shaming at all.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Sylarz said:


> A girl from HIGH SCHOOL added me to facebook and asked if I want to hang out. Girls don't do that in my reality. Girls don't ASK ME to hang out with THEM. They simply don't. I'm not even skinny yet.
> 
> Motivation +10
> 
> I want to know what happens when I actually get skinny.


Good stuff.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> A girl from HIGH SCHOOL added me to facebook and asked if I want to hang out. Girls don't do that in my reality. Girls don't ASK ME to hang out with THEM. They simply don't. I'm not even skinny yet.
> 
> Motivation +10
> 
> I want to know what happens when I actually get skinny.


nice boost   the hard work is visible!


----------



## Sylarz

A skinny friend has been showing me his tinder. Not only does he get matches from pretty girls, they speak to him first. That blows my mind. Skinny people live on another plane of reality. Serious.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> A skinny friend has been showing me his tinder. Not only does he get matches from pretty girls, they speak to him first. That blows my mind. Skinny people live on another plane of reality. Serious.


part of me thinks I can deny this every time I read it lol....but with totally honest reflection I know denying it probably wouldn't be accurate... there is something nice about being able to see facial bones clearly...also forearms and hands
:hampster:


----------



## Caveman Dreams

cuddle bun said:


> part of me thinks I can deny this every time I read it lol....but with totally honest reflection I know denying it probably wouldn't be accurate... there is something nice about being able to see facial bones clearly...also forearms and hands
> :hampster:


I know some people claim looks do not matter. But as someone who has gone from fatty to not as fat (still have work to be done, but a hell of a lot better than I used to look), I tend to think people are just trying to be nice instead of being honest or they just want people to end up single (I believe this to be more likely), when they deny that looks matter, given my own personal experiences and the way people respond to me compared to how they used to. 

Of course I know there is more involved, personal acceptance now Im not so fat, endorphins, more energy, etc. But still I sometimes have to wonder.


----------



## cuddle bun

Caveman Dreams said:


> I know some people claim looks do not matter. But as someone who has gone from fatty to not as fat (still have work to be done, but a hell of a lot better than I used to look), I tend to think people are just trying to be nice instead of being honest or they just want people to end up single (I believe this to be more likely), when they deny that looks matter, given my own personal experiences and the way people respond to me compared to how they used to.
> 
> Of course I know there is more involved, personal acceptance now Im not so fat, endorphins, more energy, etc. But still I sometimes have to wonder.


I think it's also possible that the subconscious brain is prioritizing looks higher than the conscious brain does....which could lead to someone thinking they are being more accurate than they actually are if they deny it


----------



## Flying Triangle

Sylarz said:


> A skinny friend has been showing me his tinder. Not only does he get matches from pretty girls, they speak to him first. That blows my mind. Skinny people live on another plane of reality. Serious.


----------



## Nephandus

He's wrong about things getting better though. Aged slagged parasites aren't a win. Neither is BEING 40. Sex relatively sucks, and so does anyone you probably can have sex with. The skinny dudes are probably still doing better or at least equal too.


----------



## Sylarz

Nephandus said:


> He's wrong about things getting better though. Aged slagged parasites aren't a win. Neither is BEING 40. Sex relatively sucks, and so does anyone you probably can have sex with. The skinny dudes are probably still doing better or at least equal too.


Yeah haha. So true. Exactly what I thought. Definitely isn't right, but it's funny! It's comedy and all he is trying to do is be funny. 

"Hi. I'm here for the easy pussy."

Hahahaha. Accurate.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sylarz said:


> It's not that much about quantity, it's more about quality.
> 
> I'm not even ripped yet but I have gotten better results than ever in my life. I can only imagine what my results will be when I actually get ripped.
> 
> In my mind, I should be lean anyway, _that's how humans are supposed to look_. Not being ripped is a disgusting side effect of poor industrialized lifestyles.


Says who? You think everyone should be lean because that's how humans are portrayed in movies and on TV.  You're assuming this because you've been fed that information all your life. Face the facts, you've been socialized to believe in something that is just another illusion. 

People have _always _come in different shapes and sizes, and that's a _good _thing. _That's_ the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Sylarz

tanstaafl28 said:


> Says who? You think everyone should be lean because that's how humans are portrayed in movies and on TV.  You're assuming this because you've been fed that information all your life. Face the facts, you've been socialized to believe in something that is just another illusion.
> 
> People have _always _come in different shapes and sizes, and that's a _good _thing. _That's_ the way it's supposed to be.


That's the way the body looks as nature designed it. You don't see overfat animals in nature. You don't see fat humans except when they live unnatural lifestyles that degrade their body. You only need a certain amount of fat on your body, and the body will settle there if you don't overeat.

That's how humans look when they live a natural lifestyle, which involved eating whole foods and moving daily, which is eating well and exercising. Fatness is a side effect of poor diet and lack of exercise. The body's form becomes distorted from the way it looks in its natural state. In this optimal state, your body has its most pleasing harmonious shape. Each line of the body is necessary, nothing is out of place, nothing distorted, nothing superfluous, nothing misshapen.

And the reason it is portrayed in the media is because we like it. We don't like it because they portray it. Our ancesteral wiring made us attracted to healthy bodies as they are in nature. People prefer the harmony and fitness of a lean body over the misshapen distortion and sickness of a fat body. And so the media show us that. 



> Face the facts, you've been socialized to believe in something that is just another illusion.


They cannot change what we find visually appealing anymore than they can change what we find delicious. These are both wired responses (with a little wiggle room granted).



> People have always come in different shapes and sizes, and that's a good thing. That's the way it's supposed to be.


If you mean people come in different levels of fat naturally you are simply mistaken and mislead by fluffy lies that make people feel better about their poor diets and unnatural lifestyles. People aren't fat naturally except for in cases of _extremely _rare medical conditions. (Which further explains why it's ugly. It reflects an inner sickness in nature) People's body structures and exact level of body fat differ genetically, but their body fatness only differs within a narrow healthy range. People who hold more body fat genetically are still pretty lean. We are talking the different between people who are 8% body fat naturally and people who are 15% naturally. Both would be considered in good shape.


----------



## Flying Triangle

tanstaafl28 said:


> Says who? You think everyone should be lean because that's how humans are portrayed in movies and on TV.  You're assuming this because you've been fed that information all your life. Face the facts, you've been socialized to believe in something that is just another illusion.
> 
> People have _always _come in different shapes and sizes, and that's a _good _thing. _That's_ the way it's supposed to be.












It's more to do with blood pressure and heart health. It takes more energy to move more mass. It's all about the conservation of energy. 

In jiu jitsu, the body builders and the overweight gas way too quick because more muscle = more mass = more energy expended getting oxygen to more muscle. Whereas I don't have that problem because I'm right where I need to be on the above chart, making my movements smooth and consistent as opposed to momentarily explosive. 

In short, you don't see fat cheetahs or fat wolves in the wild. Not even fat squirrels or rabbits. Why? Conservation of energy.

Fat = slow


----------



## Flying Triangle

Nephandus said:


> He's wrong about things getting better though. Aged slagged parasites aren't a win. Neither is BEING 40. Sex relatively sucks, and so does anyone you probably can have sex with. The skinny dudes are probably still doing better or at least equal too.


relax


----------



## Nephandus

Flying Triangle said:


> relax


Dude, at this point "humor" is often culturally regarded as fact, real philosophy, and accurate political commentary. I think that guy thinks he's somewhat correct.


----------



## Flying Triangle

Nephandus said:


> Dude, at this point "humor" is often culturally regarded as fact, real philosophy, and accurate political commentary. I think that guy thinks he's somewhat correct.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sylarz said:


> That's the way the body looks as nature designed it. You don't see overfat animals in nature. You don't see fat humans except when they live unnatural lifestyles that degrade their body. You only need a certain amount of fat on your body, and the body will settle there if you don't overeat.
> 
> That's how humans look when they live a natural lifestyle, which involved eating whole foods and moving daily, which is eating well and exercising. Fatness is a side effect of poor diet and lack of exercise. The body's form becomes distorted from the way it looks in its natural state. In this optimal state, your body has its most pleasing harmonious shape. Each line of the body is necessary, nothing is out of place, nothing distorted, nothing superfluous, nothing misshapen.
> 
> And the reason it is portrayed in the media is because we like it. We don't like it because they portray it. Our ancesteral wiring made us attracted to healthy bodies as they are in nature. People prefer the harmony and fitness of a lean body over the misshapen distortion and sickness of a fat body. And so the media show us that.
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot change what we find visually appealing anymore than they can change what we find delicious. These are both wired responses (with a little wiggle room granted).
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean people come in different levels of fat naturally you are simply mistaken and mislead by fluffy lies that make people feel better about their poor diets and unnatural lifestyles. People aren't fat naturally except for in cases of _extremely _rare medical conditions. (Which further explains why it's ugly. It reflects an inner sickness in nature) People's body structures and exact level of body fat differ genetically, but their body fatness only differs within a narrow healthy range. People who hold more body fat genetically are still pretty lean. We are talking the different between people who are 8% body fat naturally and people who are 15% naturally. Both would be considered in good shape.


There are places where having more body fat is a natural adaptation to environment, particularly where it is colder. The Inuit naturally have more body fat. Swedes tend to be stocky (I'm a quarter Swede). 

Samoans are also naturally larger in body fat content. 

There are places where size isn't an issue either. The average size of Asians is smaller than that of other peoples. 

Then there's the Pygmies...

Thus, as I've said, body sizes vary. And we're mixing it up and changing things too. A lot of people are fatter because their ancestors were used to feast and famine, and there is no famine left, so they are fighting genetics as well as other factors. Some of us are spending more time at work and taking care of children and are too tired to devote time to exercise. Some of us don't have the money to always eat as good as we'd like either. Perhaps depression and other mental/emotional factors are playing into it. There are lots of factors playing into this, and you're sitting there smugly judging people who are overweight as lazy unhealthy gluttons. Maybe some of us are, but not all of us. Don't paint us with such a broad brush. We all have stories and it isn't always just too much bad food and lack of exercise. 

I mean it probably is true in my case, but just because I'm lazy and eat bad food, it would still be a shame to stereotype all fat people that way. I didn't start out fat. I was skinny up til about 21 or 22. Then I left the military and went to college and started packing it on. My metabolism slowed down and I spent more time studying, drinking beer, eating bad food, and not moving much. The next thing I know, I woke up, and it's 25 years later.


----------



## Fumetsu

Starting to wonder if the whole "stress makes you fat" is actually real.

I'd never admit to being stressed myself but I have lost 4 lbs since I moved into this new place where I have my own space, I can see the floor and space to put my stuff.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Fumetsu said:


> Starting to wonder if the whole "stress makes you fat" is actually real.
> 
> I'd never admit to being stressed myself but I have lost 4 lbs since I moved into this new place where I have my own space, I can see the floor and space to put my stuff.


I think its the opposite. A couple of years ago I started a new job (which I have now left) and I also joined a new gym at the same time. I lost 13 Kg in about 6 -8 weeks. At the time I thought it was because of my training, but I think it was stress. Never lost that amount of weight in such a short period of time again, even with training harder and eating less, but Ive never been so stressed as I was then either.


----------



## Nephandus

cuddle bun said:


> - they might think that wild caught fish is healthier than farm raised fish because of more omega 3; wild caught is more expensive than farm raised
> - they might think that a grain-free meal is more nutritionally dense than a meal with grains; vegetables and meat are typically more expensive per calorie than grains


Grains are bad for sugar and relatively even mortality. The actual stats (as opposed to the author's own spinning and outright lying) of the China study bore than out nastily. Wild fish have less mercury and more selenium, which counters the mercury.


----------



## Flying Triangle

Nephandus said:


> And nutritionist gonna tardass. Last one I dealt with after the inexplicable loss of 40 lbs. in 2 weeks then some VERY strange bloodwork about a year later, which was confirmed by 2 docs to be inexplicable, given my weight or diet. Bitch congratulated me on losing the weight (most of my muscle and strength) without any regard to body composition or even the fucking illness... Those idiots know nothing about fitness, just confused BMI non-science and the kind of cherry-picked methodologically fucked stats you'll see in Cosmo.


Sounds unfortunate.


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> I think when people say "healthy food is more expensive" they might be attempting some extreme fine tuning and realizing that the extreme fine tuning is expensive. some examples...
> - they might think organic produce is healthier because of fewer pesticides; organic is more expensive than conventional
> - they might think that fish is healthier than chicken because of more omega 3; fish is more expensive than chicken
> - they might think that wild caught fish is healthier than farm raised fish because of more omega 3; wild caught is more expensive than farm raised
> - they might think that a grain-free meal is more nutritionally dense than a meal with grains; vegetables and meat are typically more expensive per calorie than grains
> - they might think that pasture raised eggs and dairy is healthier than feed lot eggs and dairy because of better omega 3 content; pasture raised is more expensive
> 
> etc etc...I think there are a lot of cases like that where an "extreme fine tuned" healthy diet can be more expensive than a "good enough" healthy diet.
> 
> I'm in the "good enough" healthy diet category but I do eat a lot of sardines because i see a lot of benefits from eating more omega 3 and sardines aren't too expensive.





> an "extreme fine tuned" healthy diet can be more expensive


Yeah. That's the weird conception people have of healthy. I don't know where this conception came from, marketing hype perhaps. 
All or nothing attitudes? I don't know. That extreme fine tuning has nothing to do with being slim and healthy in the sense of eating in a way that prevents metabolic syndrome so that you are not at high risk of heart disease, diabetes etc.

Hell, most slim people I have met eat entertainment food occasionally, in controlled amounts. Would they be 'healthier' if they didn't? Maybe slightly less risk of certain things, by a percent or two? Meh, life is not just about that. But that also doesn't mean, "hey, screw it, let's just be obese then because it's too hard to be _perfect_!"


----------



## Sylarz

WindChime said:


> I think it depends on where you live. Food deserts are a thing and an individual's income/living situation does play a factor in this as well.
> 
> I lived in areas where fruits and vegetables were more pricey than processed foods. Cheaper to get a burger from the dollar menu than buy a pound of apples ($3). Cheaper to buy a $0.89 frozen meal than chicken breast for $1.99 a pound. That's not taking into account the electricity to prepare the food or gas to get to the supermarket.
> 
> Also, there's quite a number of people who can't cook either, so they beeline for convenient foods compared to the raw stuff. Add in if they have to work long hours, it's a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I'm not defending their lifestyle, but making generalized statements such as this without knowing the individual's personal situation is rather harsh. Save the side-eye for the fatty in the check out line who loaded up their cart with bottles of soda and bags of chips.


I don't buy it for a second. Where are these places where you can't buy rice, oats, beans and potatoes except for at exorbitant prices? They must be so insanely rare that they are exceptions that prove the rule!



> fruits and vegetables


This is the weird conception people have of healthy. Why do people think health equals eating salads, fresh veggies in bulk and fruit! Fruits and vegetables are, for the most part, ancillary luxuries in a healthy diet. They enhance nutrition, but they don't need to be staples.



> there's quite a number of people who can't cook either


"can't cook" isn't an excuse. You don't have to eat gourmet meals. 

If you can't put chicken in the oven and walk away, you must literally be mentally retarded. Not using that as an attack, I mean literally would have to be.

If you can't put oats in the microwave and walk away, same thing.

If you can't put rice in a rice cooker or in the microwave, you must be...

If you can't boil some pasta...

If you can't boil some potatoes...

This isn't rocket science.



> making generalized statements such as this without knowing the individual's personal situation is rather harsh


No. It's not harsh. It's a generalized statement... it applies generally... that's what generalized statements do, they apply generally. I don't get why people get so upset about generalized statements online. Maybe it's an American thing. Some sort of post-modern attempt to destroy cognition? I dunno.


----------



## Sylarz

Allyrah said:


> Be good to yourself- treat your body as a temple- eat clean, live clean- practice self-love- go for walks in nature


That sounds pretty good.


----------



## WindChime

Sylarz said:


> I don't buy it for a second. Where are these places where you can't buy rice, oats, beans and potatoes except for at exorbitant prices? They must be so insanely rare that they are exceptions that prove the rule!
> 
> This is the weird conception people have of healthy. Why do people think health equals eating salads, fresh veggies in bulk and fruit! Fruits and vegetables are, for the most part, ancillary luxuries in a healthy diet. They enhance nutrition, but they don't need to be staples.
> 
> "can't cook" isn't an excuse. You don't have to eat gourmet meals.
> 
> If you can't put chicken in the oven and walk away, you must literally be mentally retarded. Not using that as an attack, I mean literally would have to be.
> 
> If you can't put oats in the microwave and walk away, same thing.
> 
> If you can't put rice in a rice cooker or in the microwave, you must be...
> 
> If you can't boil some pasta...
> 
> If you can't boil some potatoes...
> 
> This isn't rocket science.
> 
> No. It's not harsh. It's a generalized statement... it applies generally... that's what generalized statements do, they apply generally. I don't get why people get so upset about generalized statements online. Maybe it's an American thing. Some sort of post-modern attempt to destroy cognition? I dunno.


Did you read about food deserts? USDA Defines Food Deserts | American Nutrition Association
Not all areas have those items readily available or not that cheap. I myself shopped at convenience stores for groceries to last me a week before and it was a terrible experience. 

Nutrition is a learned skill. Just like cooking is a learned skill. I've met people who can't even cook an egg. Google "cooking fails" for more laughter. Consider yourself lucky to be educated on these subject matters. Maybe you need to leave the comfort of your own bubble more and see how people from all walks of life truly live. 

I'm not sure where you got the part of 'destroying cognition' from. Perhaps your own cognition needs work? Part of being woke is to understand that there are variables that could hinder progress. Then again, your dig at Americans kind of says it all. Are Australians all such idiots? Don't mind me. I'm just making a generalized statement


----------



## Sylarz

WindChime said:


> Nutrition is a learned skill. Just like cooking is a learned skill. I've met people who can't even cook an egg. Google "cooking fails" for more laughter. Consider yourself lucky to be educated on these subject matters. Maybe you need to leave the comfort of your own bubble more and see how people from all walks of life truly live.


In the age of the internet, no literate person can plead ignorance on nutrition.

_"What about poor people who have no acess to the internet."_ I hear it already. More and more excuses. Infinite excuses for days and days. Then go to a library._ "I have no library in my area, I live in a weird town in the middle of no where, and I'm blind, and I'm deaf, and I can't read braile."_ Ok fine *you *are excused. Who are these people living in these absurd living conditions where all they can eat is fattening junk and there's no way to find out how to eat healthy? Because those are not the 99.99% of people I'm talking about.

And people in food deserts... unfortunate folk, then what do they even eat? Do they really have no access to anything but pizza, burgers, chocolate and cookies?


----------



## Allyrah

WindChime said:


> Nutrition is a learned skill. Just like cooking is a learned skill. I've met people who can't even cook an egg. Google "cooking fails" for more laughter. Consider yourself lucky to be educated on these subject matters. Maybe you need to leave the comfort of your own bubble more and see how people from all walks of life truly live.


He's not lucky for knowing that skill because literally anyone can learn it if they choose to. Yes, cooking is a skill, and like all skills can be improved by anyone willing to take the time to do so. It's not like those of us who *can* cook were born being able to do so, we simply took the time to learn. I didn't grow up in a household with many home-cooked meals, and my mother never really taught me how to cook. I self-taught... the internet has a wealth of information. The whole 'I don't know how to cook' thing being used as an excuse to eat less healthy is very lame (and seems lazy).


----------



## Allyrah

Sylarz said:


> In the age of the internet, no literate person can plead ignorance on nutrition.
> 
> _"What about poor people who have no acess to the internet."_ I hear it already. More and more excuses. Infinite excuses for days and days. Then go to a library._ "I have no library in my area, I live in a weird town in the middle of no where, and I'm blind, and I'm deaf, and I can't read braile."_ Ok fine *you *are excused. Who are these people living in these absurd living conditions where all they can eat is fattening junk and there's no way to find out how to eat healthy? Because those are not the 99.99% of people I'm talking about.
> 
> And people in food deserts... unfortunate folk, then what do they even eat? Do they really have no access to anything but pizza, burgers, chocolate and cookies?


The excuses never end because no one wants to take responsibility for their problems, or own up to the fact that they are the only ones who have the power to change things for themselves. We live in a society where everyone considers themselves a victim because it's easier than making changes.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Yeah. That's the weird conception people have of healthy. I don't know where this conception came from, marketing hype perhaps.
> All or nothing attitudes? I don't know. That extreme fine tuning has nothing to do with being slim and healthy in the sense of eating in a way that prevents metabolic syndrome so that you are not at high risk of heart disease, diabetes etc.
> 
> Hell, most slim people I have met eat entertainment food occasionally, in controlled amounts. Would they be 'healthier' if they didn't? Maybe slightly less risk of certain things, by a percent or two? Meh, life is not just about that. But that also doesn't mean, "hey, screw it, let's just be obese then because it's too hard to be _perfect_!"


I think some people define "healthy" as more than just slim + low risk for diseases. the example that pops into my head first is my ADHD which seems to respond really well to a very low carb diet high in omega 3. And to me a "healthy" diet for me is one that successfully manages my ADHD symptoms. Very low carb does remove a lot of "low cost per calorie" foods like rice or potatoes that could otherwise bring my grocery cost down if I ate them more than I do. And high in omega 3 also points me more towards protein sources that are more expensive per pound than chicken or beef. I try to find a happy middle ground where my ADHD symptoms are managed successfully without paying too much...but I do still pay more than I would if I didnt need or want to do this type of fine tuning. this week on vacation I'm all over the carbs because they are free gifts from my family and I'm not working so it's not a big deal if I can't hold a train of thought 

another example I can think of is some people might define "healthy diet" as a diet that gives them optimum athletic performance and they might notice a difference in recovery or performance with some extreme fine tuning. I haven't run into that yet but I can imagine other people might want it.


----------



## WindChime

Sylarz said:


> In the age of the internet, no literate person can plead ignorance on nutrition.
> 
> _"What about poor people who have no acess to the internet."_ I hear it already. More and more excuses. Infinite excuses for days and days. Then go to a library._ "I have no library in my area, I live in a weird town in the middle of no where, and I'm blind, and I'm deaf, and I can't read braile."_ Ok fine *you *are excused. Who are these people living in these absurd living conditions where all they can eat is fattening junk and there's no way to find out how to eat healthy? Because those are not the 99.99% of people I'm talking about.
> 
> And people in food deserts... unfortunate folk, then what do they even eat? Do they really have no access to anything but pizza, burgers, chocolate and cookies?


When you make a sweeping generalized statement, you included that other small percentage. So clarify. Also, are you sure it's 99.99%? Where's your sources?

As for the food desert bit, frozen processed foods, canned things, and what not. Think convenience stores. Limited healthy selections. There are some fruits and vegetables available, so it's not totally devoid of anything "healthy". However, there's a premium on those items and if you are poor...well, there you go. Bigger supermarkets are a good drive away. If you don't own a car or on a limited budget, you are left with what's closest. And that's corner stores and fast food. I've encountered a number of people who relied on food bank for their food source and the items they provide are not always the healthiest. The current poverty level for the US is hovering around 14%, which is not bad, however, that doesn't include those who are barely above it as well. Our current minimum wage is $7.25/hour USD compared to Australia's $18.29/hour ($14.51 USD for conversion). Your minimum waged citizens makes double ours. The city with the closest minimum wage to your country is $13.00/hour and that's San Francisco, where the cost of living is ridiculous. When you are poor, you aren't going to think about "Oh, I should make sure I get my macros in today". It's "What is going to fill me up with what limited amount of money in my pocket". And those are usually cheap, processed foods. The poorer you are, the less likely you will be educated, which means your mind is not going to develop as well as your more educated peers. Considering only 1/4 of Americans actually hold a college degree and 85% of people graduated HS, it's rather tragic, as other countries have a better educational system. 

Internet is great for information, however, there's so many contradicting nutritional information out there that it's rather tough to sort through which information are valuable and which are useful. Reading WebMD does not make you a doctor, therefore, reading up on nutrition does not make you a nutritionist either. Especially when you don't know where to start. Considering that half the Americans voted for our current president, it says a lot about their cognitive skills and intelligence....

But like I said, if you see a fat person at your every day urban supermaket whose cart is loaded up on frozen pizzas, ice cream, sodas, chips, and what not, feel free to direct your judgment at them. My point is that not all fat people you encounter have excuses.


----------



## Sylarz

I'm still the same weight. But I have got my bench press up to 85kg. I started at 70kg with 90kg in mind, and it seems I'll get that soon. For me a milestone would be bench pressing 90kg and weighing 90kg. I think I can achieve that soon.

I've been enjoying gym more lately, after lessening the volume a bit. This is what resulted in my progress too. I was doing too much in the gym to recover by the next workout. Less is more sometimes.

I'm adding sardines to my diet for extra protein. I've eaten them on toast and they taste OK. They are very healthy. The protein per dollar is amazing.

I can see shoulder growth. You could never see any seperate shoulder there in the past. I'm told the leaner you are, the bigger your muscles look. A lot of guys smaller than me look way better because they are lean. That's really my main focus for that reason. I've built up a bit but I still look like I barely lift just because I'm covered in fat. I'm very keen to strip the last 10kg off, but I tend to crack under hunger recently. It's going to take a 3 month hardcore diet phase to get it off.

I should do a lot more cardio, but as always I'm very inconsistent with it.

I'm not focused on girls these days. I'm uninterested in pursuing them lately. I'm just working on myself, my own happines and health. I'm trying to find some shred of purpose and happiness in myself.


----------



## Sylarz

I found my physique goals










Super lean. Fit. Hunter-gatherer chic. Doesn't look like a meat head. Looks good in a shirt and without. Attainable and maintainable.


----------



## atamagasuita

Sylarz said:


> I found my physique goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super lean. Fit. Hunter-gatherer chic. Doesn't look like a meat head. Looks good in a shirt and without. Attainable and maintainable.


Send me pics when you achieve this okay?


----------



## atamagasuita

I'm very thin girl, they told me i should eat more meat, so i can get more protein. But i have found that semen is rich in protein thus, i became a meat eater.


----------



## cuddle bun

That's a nice goal!


----------



## clem

Whatever you do, it just takes time and consistency. I did things in two phases. In the first phase, I lost the weight which took a year. In the second phase, I focused on tone and definition. Its hard to try to focus on everything at once. I believe we have limited willpower so its hard to change everything at the same time.


----------



## Sylarz

atamagasuita said:


> I'm very thin girl, they told me i should eat more meat, so i can get more protein. But i have found that semen is rich in protein thus, i became a meat eater.


HAHAHA


----------



## soop

Sylarz said:


> I found my physique goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super lean. Fit. Hunter-gatherer chic. Doesn't look like a meat head. Looks good in a shirt and without. Attainable and maintainable.


Christ this is so fucking cringey. He has a very good physique and is extremely lean, he might not look like a meathead but I'm sure he dedicates a lot of time and energy to looking like that. Also the hunter-gatherer thing. Jesus bro. You can't be serious. Crossfit level delusional. :frustrating: The only time people should be allowed to use the phrase hunter-gatherer is in an academic setting, this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## cuddle bun

soop said:


> Christ this is so fucking cringey. He has a very good physique and is extremely lean, he might not look like a meathead but I'm sure he dedicates a lot of time and energy to looking like that. Also the hunter-gatherer thing. Jesus bro. You can't be serious. Crossfit level delusional. :frustrating: The only time people should be allowed to use the phrase hunter-gatherer is in an academic setting, this is why we can't have nice things.


Awww now you can't say this without suggesting a replacement for "hunter-gatherer chic." What would it have been... "zombie apocalypse chic"? "Stranded on an island but surviving on coconuts and crab meat chic"? "Hanes underwear chic"? ... lol they all fit

I like them all and I _am_ crossfit-level-delusional ...


----------



## Sylarz

soop said:


> Christ this is so fucking cringey. He has a very good physique and is extremely lean, he might not look like a meathead but I'm sure he dedicates a lot of time and energy to looking like that. Also the hunter-gatherer thing. Jesus bro. You can't be serious. Crossfit level delusional. :frustrating: The only time people should be allowed to use the phrase hunter-gatherer is in an academic setting, this is why we can't have nice things.


I'm sorry my physique goals upset you so much. But I don't understand why. What is wrong with wanting to look like a hunter-gatherer? And what is wrong with the term? It signifies a human living a pre-agricultural lifestyle. Why can't I use that term?


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> Awww now you can't say this without suggesting a replacement for "hunter-gatherer chic." What would it have been... "zombie apocalypse chic"? "Stranded on an island but surviving on coconuts and crab meat chic"? "Hanes underwear chic"? ... lol they all fit
> 
> I like them all and I _am_ crossfit-level-delusional ...












Look at these dudes. Even the old guy in the middle is ripped and jacked by modern standards.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Sylarz said:


> I'm sorry my physique goals upset you so much. But I don't understand why. What is wrong with wanting to look like a hunter-gatherer? And what is wrong with the term? It signifies a human living a pre-agricultural lifestyle. Why can't I use that term?.


People hate success because it shines on their failures.

Just keep going, the road success is often lonely.

Personally Id rather look like a hunter gatherer as it beats the alternative which most people live:


----------



## Nephandus

Sylarz said:


> Look at these dudes. Even the old guy in the middle is ripped and jacked by modern standards.


Cherry picking. Most tribesmen don't look anything like that. Not in Africa or South America.


----------



## Sylarz

Nephandus said:


> Cherry picking. Most tribesmen don't look anything like that. Not in Africa or South America.


Is it really cherry picked? I can find other examples. If it's not the most common, then so what? It's still the physique of a hunter gatherer.

This is a Kitavan Islander.










He does not go to the gym.

He just eats a natural diet and lives his life. They gather. They hunt.

And look at those arms. I'm not sure, but I imagine that's from climbing trees to gather fruit.


----------



## atamagasuita




----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Is it really cherry picked? I can find other examples. If it's not the most common, then so what? It's still the physique of a hunter gatherer.
> 
> This is a Kitavan Islander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does not go to the gym.
> 
> He just eats a natural diet and lives his life. They gather. They hunt.
> 
> And look at those arms. I'm not sure, but I imagine that's from climbing trees to gather fruit.


I have trouble understanding why anyone would even take it personally what your body goals are  I like the "hunter gatherer" physique personally (it's one of several body types that I like) but more than that, body goals don't even affect anyone except the person who has the body goal and *maybe* (to a limited extent) their SO


----------



## Nephandus

Sylarz said:


> Is it really cherry picked? I can find other examples. If it's not the most common, then so what? It's still the physique of a hunter gatherer.


Yes, cherry picking is exactly what you just described. Most don't remotely look like that. You have to cherry pick the results to find what you want. It's highly atypical of the type you're claiming it to be.


----------



## cuddle bun

Nephandus said:


> Yes, cherry picking is exactly what you just described. Most don't remotely look like that. You have to cherry pick the results to find what you want. It's highly atypical of the type you're claiming it to be.


but dude; who cares? He has a body goal. He found a picture that looks similar to his body goal. why on earth would anyone care if other bodies don't look like his body goal?! like how is this even a problem


----------



## Nephandus

cuddle bun said:


> but dude; who cares? He has a body goal. He found a picture that looks similar to his body goal. why on earth would anyone care if other bodies don't look like his body goal?! like how is this even a problem


Delusional claims aren't a great foundation for a goal and certainly don't need praising... I didn't complain about his goals themselves, though I warned him about his likely results in terms of the women. Hunter-gatherers are developmentally AND physically low-IQ, compared to modern people with better nutrition and lower parasite loads. Their lifestyle's not remotely ideal. They're even short and weak compared to their genetic potential.


----------



## soop

Sylarz said:


> Look at these dudes. Even the old guy in the middle is ripped and jacked by modern standards.


You don't live like them. Don't delude yourself.


----------



## soop

Caveman Dreams said:


> People hate success because it shines on their failures.
> 
> Just keep going, the road success is often lonely.
> 
> Personally Id rather look like a hunter gatherer as it beats the alternative which most people live:


Failures? LOL that's rich. 

Heres your failure: comparing how someone looks to how other people live, and fetishizing something to the point that it doesn't even match the reality you claim to want to emulate anymore.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

soop said:


> You don't live like them. Don't delude yourself.


True, thats why we have gyms as modern life is not productive in fitness ways.


----------



## soop

cuddle bun said:


> Awww now you can't say this without suggesting a replacement for "hunter-gatherer chic." What would it have been... "zombie apocalypse chic"? "Stranded on an island but surviving on coconuts and crab meat chic"? "Hanes underwear chic"? ... lol they all fit


No they don't this fetishizing of something that was not the norm in the time they are talking about is retarded.


> I like them all and I _am_ crossfit-level-delusional ...


That explains alot.


----------



## soop

Caveman Dreams said:


> True, thats why we have gyms as modern life is not productive in fitness ways.


Just lmao @ you if you really think the hunter gatherer lifestyle is the optimal way to live.


----------



## soop

cuddle bun said:


> but dude; who cares? He has a body goal. He found a picture that looks similar to his body goal. why on earth would anyone care if other bodies don't look like his body goal?! like how is this even a problem


It matters because he said the guy doesn't look like a meat head without realizing the amount of work that man puts in to look like that. That's how it's a problem, not withstanding the "hunter-gatherer" bs which has nothing to do with the lifestyle of the fitness model that he thinks has a realistic physique for someone casually trying to get in shape. I would post a facepalm but you nutters would probably think it's some hunter-gatherer era plant and try to eat it for those paleo gains. #fitness .


----------



## Caveman Dreams

soop said:


> It matters because he said the guy doesn't look like a meat head without realizing the amount of work that man puts in to look like that. That's how it's a problem, not withstanding the "hunter-gatherer" bs which has nothing to do with the lifestyle of the fitness model that he thinks has a realistic physique for someone casually trying to get in shape. I would post a facepalm but you nutters would probably think it's some hunter-gatherer era plant and try to eat it for those paleo gains. #fitness .


Im sure most people are aware of the amount of effort needed to get into a semi decent shape. At least its more productive than playing games and taking selfies.


----------



## Nephandus

Caveman Dreams said:


> Im sure most people are aware of the amount of effort needed to get into a semi decent shape. At least its more productive than playing games and taking selfies.


Most people in what subculture? Your average person doesn't even know the perma-cut, roided, half-assed version of bodybuilding training programs used by "fitness models", much less actual bodybuilding or fucking powerlifting. Most people don't know anything about lifting and contradictory things about dieting.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Nephandus said:


> Most people in what subculture? Your average person doesn't even know the perma-cut, roided, half-assed version of bodybuilding training programs used by "fitness models", much less actual bodybuilding or fucking powerlifting. Most people don't know anything about lifting and contradictory things about dieting.


I agree, but as far as goals go, I would rather have the fitness goal of what you described as opposed to some fat waster. A goal is just something to aim for.

And most people I know who actually give a f**k about their bodies, are actually aware of nutrition, calories, muscle groups and all that good stuff. 

Like Ive said before, I like how on this thread people are coming in and hating because someone wants to do something good as opposed to the status quo of being a fat fuck and making excuses.

So boo fucking hoo haters, Im sorry that some of us guys dont model ourselves on your fat useless dads and your fat useless ideal dadbod wasters.


----------



## Nephandus

Caveman Dreams said:


> Like Ive said before, I like how on this thread people are coming in and hating because someone wants to do something good as opposed to the status quo of being a fat fuck and making excuses.
> 
> So boo fucking hoo haters, Im sorry that some of us guys dont model ourselves on your fat useless dads and your fat useless ideal dadbod wasters.


Your cirlejerk are talking completely out your asses then puff your chests when called on it. You got nothing. We know. YOU know. You certainly don't got actual athleticism. That's not any of your goals. You got image and lies. That's all you're after. Just admit it and stop bragging about shit you know you don't got. Fuck... You REALLY don't want to get into anything intellectual or psychological. Seriously, you're actively defending being wrong, delusional, and talking pure shit, so you certainly don't got anything there.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Nephandus said:


> Your cirlejerk are talking completely out your asses then puff your chests when called on it. You got nothing. We know. YOU know. You certainly don't got actual athleticism. That's not any of your goals. You got image and lies. That's all you're after. Just admit it and stop bragging about shit you know you don't got. Fuck... You REALLY don't want to get into anything intellectual or psychological. Seriously, you're actively defending being wrong, delusional, and talking pure shit, so you certainly don't got anything there.


So what you saying, we should make Mr Blobby our goal when it comes to fitness.


----------



## Nephandus

Caveman Dreams said:


> So what you saying, we should make Mr Blobby our goal when it comes to fitness.


How about stop emulating MODELS while pretending to be badass or whatever other social status bullshit you want to claim for your bloody warped body-image? Then we can work of your complete ignorance of anthropology and biological matters...


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Nephandus said:


> How about stop emulating MODELS while pretending to be badass or whatever other social status bullshit you want to claim for your bloody warped body-image? Then we can work of your complete ignorance of anthropology and biological matters...


Noone is emulating models. What the hell are you on about.


----------



## Nephandus

Caveman Dreams said:


> Noone is emulating models. What the hell are you on about.


Seriously? Outright lies now?



Sylarz said:


> I found my physique goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super lean. Fit. Hunter-gatherer chic. Doesn't look like a meat head. Looks good in a shirt and without. Attainable and maintainable.


Again, I wasn't complaining with what he wants to look like as a mere image, just what he thinks the image represents, realistically or idealistically.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Nephandus said:


> Seriously? Outright lies now?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I wasn't complaining with what he wants to look like as a mere image, just what he thinks the image represents, realistically or idealistically.


And what is your proof that we are emulating these people? The OP has a goal, Id say good for him.

Now why dont you go spread your hatred elsewhere and let the people who actually want to get in shape and have some goals do so and you can go back to being angry because your mum dosnt f**k you or whatever your issue is.


----------



## Nephandus

Caveman Dreams said:


> Now why dont you go spread your hatred elsewhere and let the people who actually want to get in shape and have some goals do so and you can go back to being angry because your mum dosnt f**k you or whatever your issue is.


Talk shit, get called on shit. Deal.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Nephandus said:


> Talk shit, get called on shit. Deal.


Its not so much the being called out, its translating your ramblings caused by your mental instability. I imagine you didnt recieve much love in the lab you were created in and have difficulties relating to humans.

Anyway Im watching the X-files so chat later.


----------



## Nephandus

Caveman Dreams said:


> Its not so much the being called out, its translating your ramblings caused by your mental instability. I imagine you didnt recieve much love in the lab you were created in and have difficulties relating to humans.
> 
> Anyway Im watching the X-files so chat later.


You talked shit about the hunter-gather argument going on, though you appear to think it irrelevant, despite being the very topic you butted into. You got called on that then whined irrelevantly, including at least one outright lie, which you don't even seem to've psychologically processed somehow. You apparently can't actually deal, just pretend to deflect with no actual point.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Nephandus said:


> You talked shit about the hunter-gather argument going on, though you appear to think it irrelevant, despite being the very topic you butted into. You got called on that then whined irrelevantly, including at least one outright lie, which you don't even seem to've psychologically processed somehow. You apparently can't actually deal, just pretend to deflect with no actual point.


What is your purpose in life?


----------



## Sylarz

soop said:


> You don't live like them. Don't delude yourself.


I never said I did live like them...

I want to have a similar body by doing the relevant things they did to look that way. Physical activity and a good diet.


----------



## cuddle bun

soop said:


> It matters because he said the guy doesn't look like a meat head without realizing the amount of work that man puts in to look like that. That's how it's a problem, not withstanding the "hunter-gatherer" bs which has nothing to do with the lifestyle of the fitness model that he thinks has a realistic physique for someone casually trying to get in shape. I would post a facepalm but you nutters would probably think it's some hunter-gatherer era plant and try to eat it for those paleo gains. #fitness .


I'm not even sure why I'm wasting the 30 seconds it takes to reply to this - but your point is invalid because looking like a professional bodybuilder is in fact more difficult than looking like sylarz's goal. Doesn't matter if you like that or not. His goal and the words he chose describe it were all fine.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz, your journal attracts some weirdos for sure 

Mine attracts....no one!!! Lol! 

I'm not sure which is worse; no feedback at all or getting constantly pummeled with unsolicited advice from internet weirdos (ok the internet weirdos are definitely worse)
:laughing:

anyway I think you handled it very well though


----------



## Caveman Dreams

cuddle bun said:


> I'm not even sure why I'm wasting the 30 seconds it takes to reply to this - but your point is invalid because looking like a professional bodybuilder is in fact more difficult than looking like sylarz's goal. Doesn't matter if you like that or not. His goal and the words he chose describe it were all fine.


The annoying thing is that having goals related to fitness and getting shit for it isnt just an online phenomenon. It happens in RL as well, its damn weird.


----------



## cuddle bun

Caveman Dreams said:


> The annoying thing is that having goals related to fitness and getting shit for it isnt just an online phenomenon. It happens in RL as well, its damn weird.


I haven't run into that yet ... because I have only 1 real life friend so far lol
:hampster:

(but I believe you!)


----------



## Caveman Dreams

cuddle bun said:


> I haven't run into that yet ... because I have only 1 real life friend so far lol
> :hampster:
> 
> (but I believe you!)


Its more a workplace thing. Some friends have become a bit distance since Ive started taking the gym and fitness more seriously than I used to and even get defensive about their shape without me saying anything. But if it offends them that badly then its best we have nothing to do with each other.

But in the workplace it has caused some rifts, I have to censor my words and not mention the word "gym" around certain people, they pull faces and get triggered and stuff. Not so much at my current job. 

Same with anything that ultimately leads to self development in fact.

Ive come to realise that being hated for these things is just an indicator Im on the right track,


----------



## Sylarz

Nephandus said:


> Delusional claims aren't a great foundation for a goal and certainly don't need praising... I didn't complain about his goals themselves, though I warned him about his likely results in terms of the women. Hunter-gatherers are developmentally AND physically low-IQ, compared to modern people with better nutrition and lower parasite loads. Their lifestyle's not remotely ideal. They're even short and weak compared to their genetic potential.


But I didn't mean to suggest that their lifestyles were ideal overall. _Some_ aspects of their lifestyle were better, namely physical activity and a wholefood diet.



soop said:


> Failures? LOL that's rich.
> 
> Heres your failure: comparing how someone looks to how other people live, and fetishizing something to the point that it doesn't even match the reality you claim to want to emulate anymore.


I think you're arguing against a ghost. I never said I wanted to emulate hunter-gatherer lifestyles. It was just a term to describe the look I am going for. Most people understand what I mean by it. A body that looks naturally fit. Something you could expect as a biproduct of living a natural active life. Lean and naturally fit. Like the Kitavan man! Who may not be a representative example but he is still an example.

There's clearly some baggage I'm unaware of surrounding this term.



soop said:


> No they don't this fetishizing of something that was not the norm in the time they are talking about is retarded.


Fetishizing? Nah. Admiring, sure.

I would like to be as lean as I can be. I think it's cool and looks great. I admire it in others. I want it in myself.



soop said:


> It matters because he said the guy doesn't look like a meat head without realizing the amount of work that man puts in to look like that. That's how it's a problem, not withstanding the "hunter-gatherer" bs which has nothing to do with the lifestyle of the fitness model that he thinks has a realistic physique for someone casually trying to get in shape. I would post a facepalm but you nutters would probably think it's some hunter-gatherer era plant and try to eat it for those paleo gains. #fitness .


He doesn't look like a meathead.

This is a meathead.










soop said:


> you nutters would probably think it's some hunter-gatherer era plant and try to eat it for those paleo gains.


Once again, obviously some baggage I'm unaware of. I'm aware of the paleo diet, but it's got nothing to do with me or my goals. I do try to focus on lean meat and plants as my staples, but I don't exclude anything absolutely from my diet.



soop said:


> he thinks has a realistic physique for someone casually trying to get in shape.


It's not realistic? Perhaps not, I don't know. He doesn't seem that muscular. I have friends who are about that big, just not that ripped. But it's an ideal to strive towards.



Nephandus said:


> How about stop emulating MODELS while pretending to be badass or whatever other social status bullshit you want to claim for your bloody warped body-image? Then we can work of your complete ignorance of anthropology and biological matters...


Is there anything wrong with trying to emulate models? I mean they are MODELS. Literally models.

Maybe I should use a new term, because it seems to rustle a lot of feathers. I never meant it as a scientific claim.



cuddle bun said:


> Sylarz, your journal attracts some weirdos for sure
> 
> Mine attracts....no one!!! Lol!
> 
> I'm not sure which is worse; no feedback at all or getting constantly pummeled with unsolicited advice from internet weirdos (ok the internet weirdos are definitely worse)
> :laughing:
> 
> anyway I think you handled it very well though


Well thanks cuddlebun. I have checked out your log and was impressed by the consistency. I have no results to report myself.

They have run away with this term I used hunter-gatherer as if I was making scientific claims and espousing the glories of tribal living. Nothing to do with me.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Sylarz said:


> But I didn't mean to suggest that their lifestyles were ideal overall. _Some_ aspects of their lifestyle were better, namely physical activity and a wholefood diet.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're arguing against a ghost. I never said I wanted to emulate hunter-gatherer lifestyles. It was just a term to describe the look I am going for. Most people understand what I mean by it. A body that looks naturally fit. Something you could expect as a biproduct of living a natural active life. Lean and naturally fit. Like the Kitavan man! Who may not be a representative example but he is still an example.
> 
> There's clearly some baggage I'm unaware of surrounding this term.
> 
> 
> 
> Fetishizing? Nah. Admiring, sure.
> 
> I would like to be as lean as I can be. I think it's cool and looks great. I admire it in others. I want it in myself.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look like a meathead.
> 
> This is a meathead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, obviously some baggage I'm unaware of. I'm aware of the paleo diet, but it's got nothing to do with me or my goals. I do try to focus on lean meat and plants as my staples, but I don't exclude anything absolutely from my diet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not realistic? Perhaps not, I don't know. He doesn't seem that muscular. I have friends who are about that big, just not that ripped. But it's an ideal to strive towards.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything wrong with trying to emulate models? I mean they are MODELS. Literally models.
> 
> Maybe I should use a new term, because it seems to rustle a lot of feathers. I never meant it as a scientific claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks cuddlebun. I have checked out your log and was impressed by the consistency. I have no results to report myself.
> 
> They have run away with this term I used hunter-gatherer as if I was making scientific claims and espousing the glories of tribal living. Nothing to do with me.


Id rather live in a hunter gatherer tribe tbh. There wouldnt be this shit to deal with. And fitness would just be a natural part of life. As opposed to todays society.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-athletes-way/201611/modern-hunter-gatherers-show-we-evolved-stay-active

Key Take Aways:



> The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services guidelines recommend 150 minutes per week of moderate-intensity physical activity (about 30 minutes a day, five times a week) or 75 minutes per week of vigorous-intensity physical activity. Unfortunately, less than half of all Americans achieve these recommendations





> Hopefully, these research findings will inspire you to be more physically active and eat less junk food. You don't have to eat a Paleo diet or live like a caveman to reap the benefits of making common-sense lifestyle choices that are deeply embedded in your evolutionary biology from the days when your ancestors were hunter-gatherers.
> 
> Research suggests that it's important to stay cognizant of the pitfalls of sedentarism, which include the potential social isolation that comes with living in a Facebook era. Remember, the simple triad of staying physically active, eating an energy-balanced diet, and maintaining face-to-face social connectedness is an easy way to protect yourself from the Future Shock of too much technological change, in too short a time.


----------



## Nephandus

Sylarz said:


> Is there anything wrong with trying to emulate models? I mean they are MODELS. Literally models.


They're not athletic though, much less any kind of functional survivalist type. They don't represent anything functional, just images, often culturally loaded based on old dead fashions rolling down hill into arbitrary new fashions. I agree chicks are often into certain images, but it's bloody Hollywood stereotypes taken as realistic fact. A certain someone is even trying to pretend his attempted image represents some intrinsic superiority, while whining about not managing to irrelevantly tell someone off, over a matter of fact he doesn't want to actually deal with, then whining more about hatred of his hypocritical bullshit. It's pathetic.


----------



## Veggie

Sylarz said:


> This is a meathead.


This really isn't my business, lol, but I think the point is that he actually likely puts in less work to look like that. Because water weight and probably steroids. So don't undermine realistic hard work and all or something.


----------



## Nephandus

Veggie said:


> This really isn't my business, lol, but I think the point is that he actually likely puts in less work to look like that. Because water weight and probably steroids. So don't undermine realistic hard work and all or something.


"Fitness models" are usually on steroids though. That's how they stay so low BW without losing their mirror muscle. They don't lift heavy either since they're perpetually weakened and just after perpetual pump.


----------



## FoggyEyes

Sylarz said:


> I wonder what a realistic physique is to regular people. Just being skinny? lol. Originally that's what I said I was aiming for, but OTHER people thought it was a terrible goal. I suppose you cannot please everyone.


What is regular (scratching her head)? Don't look at what others say about your goals, they are YOURS after all.
Go after them! You are lucky to be able to work on your body.

Like personnally being 5'6 I feel fat with 130 lbs. 
But then it will be an amazing achievement for others. 
Also a lot of people will say boooooh you are unconscious, you are anorexic, you've got eating disorders, it's not normal, you are sick, you are influenced by fashion or magazines and all the blablabla. 

But they don't know me, I actually have a very small frame and have always been skinny (going from 106 lbs when younger to 115 lbs for the last 3-4 years because I started weightlifting). 
I put on weight since last year for health reasons (I stopped exercising and take meds that literally make me swell lol).
I lost all of my muscles and definition and believe me or not, it's not possible for me to look smoking hot at 130 lbs even if I am relatively tall because I have love handles now and my belly is very far from being sexy.

So yeah, your wishes and your goals are the most important things! Follow your dreams and don't stop in the middle 

I hope to get back on track soon, and from my experience, once you tasted the beachbody power, you want to keep it forever lol


----------



## atamagasuita

Guys, post pictures. It's not all about planning. Show me your results oh please


----------



## Caveman Dreams

FoggyEyes said:


> I hope to get back on track soon, and from my experience, once you tasted the beachbody power, you want to keep it forever lol


Amen to that. I remember when I had 7 weeks off once from work and that was when I first discovered weights. My whole world changed. Fuck going back to being who I was before then.


----------



## Sylarz

atamagasuita said:


> Guys, post pictures. It's not all about planning. Show me your results oh please


I'm still a fatty boombah, so there's not much to show. I haven't made much fat loss progress in months, but I'm back on it. I'm going hard on my diet again. I'm 95.2kg as of today. I'll post again when I get to 89.9kg.


----------



## atamagasuita

Sylarz said:


> I'm still a fatty boombah, so there's not much to show. I haven't made much fat loss progress in months, but I'm back on it. I'm going hard on my diet again. I'm 95.2kg as of today. I'll post again when I get to 89.9kg.


Yes. Please. I want abs. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Red Panda

You look fine to me. Sure if you have a goal go for it, but don't call yourself fat, because you are not.


----------



## atamagasuita

Yeah you're not fat. You covert compliment seeker


----------



## FoggyEyes

atamagasuita said:


> Guys, post pictures. It's not all about planning. Show me your results oh please


I don't feel comfortable with exposing myself online. Besides it does not make much sense to post somehting I don't have anymore.



Caveman Dreams said:


> Amen to that. I remember when I had 7 weeks off once from work and that was when I first discovered weights. My whole world changed. Fuck going back to being who I was before then.


I hate the process but I love the results. I am super frustrated but hopefully can go back to gym in October. It sucks to be sick.


----------



## atamagasuita

That's okay. You can take your time.


----------



## Sylarz

I went to the gym around 12:45pm and left at about 1:55pm. 

It's currently 10:00pm and my friend asked me if I wanted to go to the gym and he'd pick me up, or am I a pussy?

I said. "Did you just question my glory?"

"Yes"

"I'm in. I'll be ready."

Twice a day, baby!!! This will be my first twice a day session. I've heard of a lot of guys doing it, but I've never done it. In fact, Pietro Boselli claims he would do a whole workout, then walk out the gym and go right back in for another workout.

This is about the MENTAL GAINS.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Sylarz said:


> I went to the gym around 12:45pm and left at about 1:55pm.
> 
> It's currently 10:00pm and my friend asked me if I wanted to go to the gym and he'd pick me up, or am I a pussy?
> 
> I said. "Did you just question my glory?"
> 
> "Yes"
> 
> "I'm in. I'll be ready."
> 
> Twice a day, baby!!! This will be my first twice a day session. I've heard of a lot of guys doing it, but I've never done it. In fact, Pietro Boselli claims he would do a whole workout, then walk out the gym and go right back in for another workout.
> 
> This is about the MENTAL GAINS.


Fuck yeah. Rip it up dude.


----------



## Sylarz

The lighting in the gym is so good it gives you the illusion of having bigger muscles.

I took this douchebag selfie for you all. We were having so much fun I couldn't help but mess around a little bit.










(I'm pulling a face. I was having a laugh.)


----------



## cuddle bun

good work good work  Nice face too.  Good job all around 

I need to try to post progress pictures more often too, but it's so hard to see minuscule differences so I end up waiting 6 weeks ...and then still feeling like I'm looking at it under a microscope trying to see any difference lol.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

cuddle bun said:


> good work good work  Nice face too.  Good job all around
> 
> I need to try to post progress pictures more often too, but it's so hard to see minuscule differences so I end up waiting 6 weeks ...and then still feeling like I'm looking at it under a microscope trying to see any difference lol.


Ive personally stopped focussing on looking for gains. The initial gains are always the easiest.
I just train for the enjoyment of training now, as Ive broken that initial phase were training feels forced.


----------



## Rossiter

Congrats on getting in better shape, I gotta get my butt in gear and get some workouts in.


----------



## Sylarz

I wonder how good my body could get if I became obsessed with it. It'd be nice to know what it's like.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Sylarz said:


> I wonder how good my body could get if I became obsessed with it. It'd be nice to know what it's like.


Ive known people like that. Other things in life suffer.


----------



## Sylarz

Caveman Dreams said:


> Ive known people like that. Other things in life suffer.


True, but I don't really have much of a life anyway. There's not a lot for me to balance, and I look at these buff guys on Instagram and it seems like their lives are way better than mine.

I want something about me that stands out as amazing.

What else is there in life? Just empty pleasure. I want to be awesome, not to feel good.

I feel like most other pursuits are a waste of time until I've done everything each day to get this first.










Just thinking aloud... 

After my first two a day session, I feel like I broke a mental seal. Now it's within my reality. I have the time to do it more often. I wonder why I don't? It's a mental challenge too. I need that. I want to be mentally strong.

Through fitness, I can forge a body and mind of strength and awesomeness.

As they say, be obsessed or be average.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Sylarz said:


> True, but I don't really have much of a life anyway. There's not a lot for me to balance, and I look at these buff guys on Instagram and it seems like their lives are way better than mine.
> 
> I want something about me that stands out as amazing.
> 
> What else is there in life? Just empty pleasure. I want to be awesome, not to feel good.
> 
> I feel like most other pursuits are a waste of time until I've done everything each day to get this first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking aloud...
> 
> After my first two a day session, I feel like I broke a mental seal. Now it's within my reality. I have the time to do it more often. I wonder why I don't? It's a mental challenge too. I need that. I want to be mentally strong.
> 
> Through fitness, I can forge a body and mind of strength and awesomeness.
> 
> As they say, be obsessed or be average.


Nah thats all cool dude, its your life, you have a goal, f**king smash it.
Glad you shattered your reality, those negative beliefs really do create glass ceilings in our realities.

If its what you truly want, then Ive no qualms encouraging even though I dont share the same goal.

No doubt the naysayers will think otherwise, but fuck em, there just here to test you, nothing else.

Go get em.


----------



## Sylarz

Down a kilogram.

Getting there slowly, fam.










There's no other way to put this. I feel like my MAN TITTIES have finally started to go away. There's not much left now. As I drop the last 9kg, I will pray to the almighty Gods to deliver me from boobies.

Nothing can stop me. I shall be pretty.


----------



## cuddle bun

I see the difference and I see where this is going! how exciting...congrats  hard work is showing


----------



## Sylarz

Double post.


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> I see the difference and I see where this is going! how exciting...congrats  hard work is showing


Thank you so much! I know it's hard to see changes in others... it's subtle but to me it means a lot... and to some people I no doubt still look pretty out of shape, but compared to where I'm coming from, I'm feeling good!

It occurred to me I have never really shown how bad I was to start with at my highest weight: 108.5kg. I started this log already down a lot of weight. I looked hard on my hard drive and found a few photos.

Here I am at my worst:









Compared to this morning after my workout.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Thank you so much! I know it's hard to see changes in others... it's subtle but to me it means a lot... and to some people I no doubt still look pretty out of shape, but compared to where I'm coming from, I'm feeling good!
> 
> It occurred to me I have never really shown how bad I was to start with at my highest weight: 108.5kg. I started this log already down a lot of weight. I looked hard on my hard drive and found a few photos.
> 
> Here I am at my worst:


oh wow! well I can see the subtle changes easily from the past few months...and those alone are great... but that overall is a huge change especially in the face, you look like a totally different person


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


>


I shouldn't have watched this yesterday; now this song is repeating in my head at work as I remember that yesterday I told myself "ugh I don't want to work on that SSRS report today - I'll do it tomorrow - ugh"

_"Just ... DO IT!"

"Yesterday you said tomorrow!"_

lolllllll :laughing:

I can't decide if I am ironically motivated, or non-ironically motivated ... but I actually am going to do it so maybe the 2nd one :laughing:


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> I shouldn't have watched this yesterday; now this song is repeating in my head at work as I remember that yesterday I told myself "ugh I don't want to work on that SSRS report today - I'll do it tomorrow - ugh"
> 
> _"Just ... DO IT!"
> 
> "Yesterday you said tomorrow!"_
> 
> lolllllll :laughing:
> 
> I can't decide if I am ironically motivated, or non-ironically motivated ... but I actually am going to do it so maybe the 2nd one :laughing:


It actually is so motivating. Hahaha.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> It actually is so motivating. Hahaha.


It is!!! lol. in the comments I see one guy listens to it every time he does his homework and I laughed out loud reading that. I am seriously thinking about listening to it every time I get a nebulous and badly-defined task at work - those are the worst. lol

I am 100% non-ironically motivated by that song ... and yet laughing at myself, because... fireballs
:laughing:


----------



## cuddle bun

It's done, I totally just got that song added to the playlist at my gym :laughing:


----------



## Sylarz

Confession time.

Last week I only went to the gym one time... I have been somewhat down on myself. I couldn't see a point in going to the gym because 'I'll never look good anyway'. It's been a lame cycle of thoughts. I didn't want to face myself in the gym. And I had 3 days of pretty epic junkfood eating out of apathy. I shudder to think the damage I've done. How many weeks have I set myself back? Oh well. I started to feel like a real fat piece of shit, and I don't want to be... so I've gotten back on the horse. Today I decided to stop being a little bitch and go to the gym. I hated the first few sets but then I got into it. I didn't really lose any strength as far as I can tell so that's nice. But I feel fat, and I was very frustrated with myself.

Anyway, here's a photo for the archives. With a shirt on, but showing some raunchy leg. I have learned that some girls actually think big legs are cool. I used to have big legs but I stopped working them hard because of my ex's comments about them. I might start training them properly again. Can't hurt.










POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE


----------



## Squirt

Sylarz said:


> Confession time.
> 
> Last week I only went to the gym one time... I have been somewhat down on myself. I couldn't see a point in going to the gym because 'I'll never look good anyway'. It's been a lame cycle of thoughts. I didn't want to face myself in the gym. And I had 3 days of pretty epic junkfood eating out of apathy. I shudder to think the damage I've done. How many weeks have I set myself back? Oh well. I started to feel like a real fat piece of shit, and I don't want to be... so I've gotten back on the horse. Today I decided to stop being a little bitch and go to the gym. I hated the first few sets but then I got into it. I didn't really lose any strength as far as I can tell so that's nice. But I feel fat, and I was very frustrated with myself.
> 
> Anyway, here's a photo for the archives. With a shirt on, but showing some raunchy leg. I have learned that some girls actually think big legs are cool. I used to have big legs but I stopped working them hard because of my ex's comments about them. I might start training them properly again. Can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE


I need to get back on it, too. Your post and pics are motivating. I don't care if it is after 8pm, I ate horrible today, feel like shit, have a headache - I'm going to fucking move right after I write this post.

(Men's legs and thighs can be very attractive, you tease )


----------



## cuddle bun

no worries, you're back on track already and who knows maybe the refeed will have a good effect in the end


----------



## Sylarz

So I didn't put on any weight. I'm at the exact same all time low weight. 

That makes no thermodynamic sense whatsoever. But I'll take it.

I've been doing an upper-lower split and so far so good. No rest days. Upper, Lower, Repeat. We'll see how long I can keep that up. If my body demands a rest day, I'll take it. But right now, I just want to be in the gym doing work as much as is humanly possible.

Killed it again at the gym today. Leg Press, Calf raises, Lateral Raises, Ab crunch machine 55kg x 5 sets, Tricep pushdowns, Deadlifts. 30 minutes walking light cardio. I didn't want to leave. Now I'm dreaming of the gym again. Every moment I'm in the gym I know I'm working towards something great. Outside the gym, I don't have a clear project to work on. I need something else to strive towards that can sponge up some time. How do I level up my _personality_? 

Last week I met up with a group of guys in my city who are into cold approach pick up. I saw some of them approach some random girls and it really blew my mind. They have insane confidence. I tried approaching 3 girls but each time I pussied out. I never imagined it would overwhelm me with fear. In theory it sounds so easy. Half the guys were creepy, but half of them were cool ambitious guys who were into gym and entrepreneurship and other really cool stuff like that. I'm glad I went. These are the kinds of people I'd like to know. What really really blew my mind is one of the girls I couldn't approach got approached by one of the guys in our group and she was smiling so much about it. It just totally blew away my erroneous notion that a girl 'like that' would never want to be approached by anyone. Anyway, this is turning into a journal and not a fitness log.

Anyway, here are some more inspiring yet unrealistic photos of half naked men.


























and here's a photo of the most unrealistic goal of all








God hecking damn it.

And here's some daily *positive mental attitude* (which is now my religion)


----------



## Sylarz

I took a photo today for the archives, but it came out blurry, but I'll post it anyway.









94.1kg

I _really _need to go hard on the fat loss. Absolutely the biggest thing right now. Fat ruins everything.


----------



## cuddle bun

I like how honest you are about the ups and downs ... I remember saying that when I first decided to follow your log and it's still true.

that refeed sounds like it turned into a good thing in the end, that's nice 

Well....you have come very far already and the hard work is definitely showing even though the ups and downs are frustrating! I have no doubt you will get to your goals. And I'm glad you are feeling back on track at the gym.


----------



## Squirt

Sylarz said:


> So I didn't put on any weight. I'm at the exact same all time low weight.
> 
> That makes no thermodynamic sense whatsoever. But I'll take it.
> 
> I've been doing an upper-lower split and so far so good. No rest days. Upper, Lower, Repeat. We'll see how long I can keep that up. If my body demands a rest day, I'll take it. But right now, I just want to be in the gym doing work as much as is humanly possible.
> 
> Killed it again at the gym today. Leg Press, Calf raises, Lateral Raises, Ab crunch machine 55kg x 5 sets, Tricep pushdowns, Deadlifts. 30 minutes walking light cardio. I didn't want to leave. Now I'm dreaming of the gym again. *Every moment I'm in the gym I know I'm working towards something great. Outside the gym, I don't have a clear project to work on. I need something else to strive towards that can sponge up some time. How do I level up my personality? *
> 
> Last week I met up with a group of guys in my city who are into cold approach pick up. I saw some of them approach some random girls and it really blew my mind. They have insane confidence. I tried approaching 3 girls but each time I pussied out. I never imagined it would overwhelm me with fear. In theory it sounds so easy. Half the guys were creepy, but half of them were cool ambitious guys who were into gym and entrepreneurship and other really cool stuff like that. I'm glad I went. These are the kinds of people I'd like to know. What really really blew my mind is one of the girls I couldn't approach got approached by one of the guys in our group and she was smiling so much about it. It just totally blew away my erroneous notion that a girl 'like that' would never want to be approached by anyone. Anyway, this is turning into a journal and not a fitness log.
> 
> Anyway, here are some more inspiring yet unrealistic photos of half naked men.


I must say how incredibly INTJ this post is. :laughing:


----------



## Sylarz

Squirt said:


> I must say how incredibly INTJ this post is. :laughing:


----------



## Sylarz

Perhaps I will start showing you all my actual training logs. However... I kind of like keeping it a secret. So I may stop. If it in any way negatively affects my desire to train, I will stop.


Thursday 28th September 2017
94.1kg

Leg Press (Weight Reps)*
223kg 8
223kg 8
223kg 8


Ab Crunch Machine
55kg 12
55kg 10
55kg 8

Calves (on leg press machine)**
175kg 12
175kg 12
175kg 12


Deadlifts ***
100kg 8
100kg 6
100kg 6

Cable Lateral Raises
6.25kg 12
6.25kg 7
6.25 12

Triceps Pushdowns Cable Bar
42kg 12
42kg 8
42kg 7
30kg 12
30kg 12

* I will increase this to 5 sets, or an additional 3 sets of another leg exercise. But I have not trained legs much in a while so I'm easing back into it.
** The second time I've trained calves in years. I realize now the importance of it for achieving the right proportions.
*** I'm scared of deadlifts which is why they are so light. But saying that, I love doing them. Deadlifts for me are the most satisfying lift. I get high from it.


----------



## cuddle bun

oh nice! I always wondered what you were up to behind the scenes it's nice to see it


----------



## Sylarz

Friday 29th September 2017
Down to 93.7kg today. A new low.

Biceps curls
18kg 12/12
18kg 9/9
18kg 8/8
18kg 9/9
14kg 9/9

Shoulder Press
53kg 10
53kg 10
53kg 7

Lateral Raises
8.75kg 5/5
8.75kg 6/6
6.25kg 11/11

Bench Press
80kg 5
80kg 5
80kg 5

Lat Pulldowns
87kg 9
87kg 8
87kg 6

Seated Row
96kg 6
89kg 7
89kg 7

Triceps pushdowns
42kg 5
42kg 5
25kg 5

By this time I was absolutely wrecked so I called it a day. I usually get 10 or 12 reps on triceps at that weight, but I was unable to even get to 6 today. I was all around weak today. I suppose a rest day is in order.

+ 22 minutes cycling
+ 20 minutes walking


----------



## Sylarz

Here are some more unrealistic goals










And this is the guy in the photo with the little Russian qt3.14. So if this is good enough for her, this is a good goal too.


----------



## Sylarz

This morning I took a video while walking to the gym. I thought maybe I'd use the time to make little videos about things I'm thinking about. I've always wanted to make videos, but I never felt like I had anything worth saying. But now I want to make them for me. I want to get into the habit, and not overthink how good they are and delete them immediately.


----------



## cuddle bun

ok, I couldn't see the video yesterday for some reason but now I see it. 

what kind of accent is that, is it New Zealand or Australia or something?

and wait...you're..._having trouble getting dates in spite of having an accent like that_???? like...how? lol

Dude.

lol.

the solution to all of your dating problems is clear now: move to a country where not everyone has the same accent as you - and then just keep talking. 

lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I feel discouraged by the idea that people who start off with frail bodies have a much harder time. The term is hard gainer. I would have to eat 3 times as much food or some nonsense to get muscles. I may also suffer from instant gratification.


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> ok, I couldn't see the video yesterday for some reason but now I see it.
> 
> what kind of accent is that, is it New Zealand or Australia or something?
> 
> and wait...you're..._having trouble getting dates in spite of having an accent like that_???? like...how? lol
> 
> Dude.
> 
> lol.
> 
> the solution to all of your dating problems is clear now: move to a country where not everyone has the same accent as you - and then just keep talking.
> 
> lol.


Hahaha! You're funny. _Australian_. Everyone sounds like me here soooo it's just normal. I'll take that advice into serious consideration.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Hahaha! You're funny. _Australian_. Everyone sounds like me here soooo it's just normal. I'll take that advice into serious consideration.


You should...lol. We seriously just solved all your dating frustration in one fell swoop. picture it....you walk in to a coffee shop in a USA college town and say something mundane like "can I have a coffee please?"... girls will suddenly want to know where you're from and probably ask if they can pet your hair too. Lol. That's just how it works with interesting accents over here. I'm not even kidding. 

Lol you think I'm being funny but we know how INTJ humor works...we just tell the truth and then we laugh as if we were joking. Lol.


----------



## Sylarz

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I feel discouraged by the idea that people who start off with frail bodies have a much harder time. The term is hard gainer. I would have to eat 3 times as much food or some nonsense to get muscles. I may also suffer from instant gratification.


Who cares how hard it is for you? The only thing that matters is what you want to do. If you want to gain muscle, you can gain muscle. If it takes longer, it takes longer. What the hell does it matter what others have? It has nothing to do with you.

You only need a 300 calorie surplus and 0.8g protein per pound of body weight. It's not that hard, seriously. But it takes daily effort for years.

And I don't know if hard gainers really exist, to be honest. They are usually really lean and so any muscle they put on looks awesome, and they have no trouble staying lean. They are just guys who don't like eating. I'm the opposite. Every day I have to be careful not to overeat. The hard gainer has to be careful not to under eat. Everyone has their struggle.


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> You should...lol. We seriously just solved all your dating frustration in one fell swoop. picture it....you walk in to a coffee shop in a USA college town and say something mundane like "can I have a coffee please?"... girls will suddenly want to know where you're from and probably ask if they can pet your hair too. Lol. That's just how it works with interesting accents over here. I'm not even kidding.
> 
> Lol you think I'm being funny but we know how INTJ humor works...we just tell the truth and then we laugh as if we were joking. Lol.


Wow. What a fantasy land. I clearly need to go there.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Wow. What a fantasy land. I clearly need to go there.


step 1 move to USA college town; step 2 learn the "I didn't quite hear you so I'm going to lean closer and ask you to repeat that for me" ... it goes like this. You heard them just fine but you pretend that you didn't. You lean way too close with your hand very very lightly on their arm or (...gasp!...) their waist. You say "sorry, can you repeat that for me?" _right their freaking ear with your goddamn Australian accent_ 

and watch them all turn to mush.

*Dude I just solved all your problems and you don't even know it yet!*

hahaaaa!

lol


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> step 1 move to USA college town; step 2 learn the "I didn't quite hear you so I'm going to lean closer and ask you to repeat that for me" ... it goes like this. You heard them just fine but you pretend that you didn't. You lean way too close with your hand very very lightly on their arm or (...gasp!...) their waist. You say "sorry, can you repeat that for me?" _right their freaking ear with your goddamn Australian accent_
> 
> and watch them all turn to mush.
> 
> *Dude I just solved all your problems and you don't even know it yet!*
> 
> hahaaaa!
> 
> lol


----------



## Squirt

Sylarz said:


> This morning I took a video while walking to the gym. I thought maybe I'd use the time to make little videos about things I'm thinking about. I've always wanted to make videos, but I never felt like I had anything worth saying. But now I want to make them for me. I want to get into the habit, and not overthink how good they are and delete them immediately.


I couldn't see the video before, either.

Some of the best competitions to witness are when you can't pick a winner because everyone is amazing - and then there is more amazing to spread around.

You are indeed attractive. Good luck on the hunt for a lady.  It is true... you would be a hit in a US college town!

Maybe sometime I will be self assured enough to put up a picture here, haha.


----------



## Sylarz

In my last video,_ "It just looks good to look at."_ Man, early morning brain. Haha.

I woke up feeling so slim this morning. The first thing I think of is going to the gym.

Today's workout.

Saturday September 30th 2017
93.7kg

Leg Press
233kg 8
233kg 10
233kg 11
233kg 12
233kg 9

Ab Crunches
60kg 8
60kg 7
55kg 5
55kg 9
55kg 6

Deadlifts
100kg 8
100kg 6
100kg 6

Calves
175kg 10
175kg 12
175kg 10

Leg Extensions
61kg 10
61kg 9
61kg 8
61kg 7
61kg 7

Seated Leg Curl
68kg 8
68kg 8
68kg 5

+20 minutes walking


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> In my last video,_ "It just looks good to look at."_ Man, my Australian accent is just too much and all the ladies swoon when I say that exact thing in their ear. Haha.


fixed :laughing:


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> fixed :laughing:


HAHAHA! ^^

I made a new video this morning so if you want to hear my mundane Australian accent that everyone else has around me then you can watch it.






I think I'll do my next video in French for the lolz.


----------



## Squirt

Sylarz said:


> HAHAHA! ^^
> 
> I made a new video this morning so if you want to hear my mundane Australian accent that everyone else has around me then you can watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll do my next video in French for the lolz.


Maybe I'll respond to your posts in video. 

Dancer's application of "fitness" is definitely the most appealing for me. Movement as a form of artistry is fascinating. In terms of MTBI, it seems like a bridge between Fi and Se, one of the ways those functions can relate to one another. Appreciation of aesthetics from a dom-Ni perspective makes it much more engaging to me.

I think that is why I gravitate towards Pilates, as it was primarily used by dancers and heavily emphasizes quality of movement - one could say Yoga does the same, but the goals are different.

For the role of fitness in a pampered, modern life... I think many people don't know what they're missing if they believe it is unnecessary. Obviously, there is the obesity "epidemic", but for me, having a muscle disease also makes even everyday things more demanding than the average person. I could skate by without much notice if I really wanted to do so, however, increasing my level of fitness is empowering. My mind lights up when I realize I don't need rely so much on _other objects_ for my orientation in the world. For instance, needing to push myself up off of surfaces to change positions. There is a freedom in it. My most frequent dream is being a creature that should be able to fly but cannot fly. I'd like to reduce the frequency of the feelings that lead to that dream.

I hope it is ok to address the content of your video on your log. This is a discussion forum, right? XD


----------



## cuddle bun

the 2nd video is nice too! It's funny i have to admit I used to be one of those people who thought "aesthetic goals are nonsense and everything should be about performance goals" but I do not think that any more lately and honestly ...... I honestly think that thought was just a side effect of being bitter about how difficult it was for me to lose the last 15 pounds. now that I actually found a strategy to lose the last few pounds that feels like it could be a permanent lifestyle thing and doesn't raise my stress level to unsustainable levels, I'm all over those aesthetic goals and loving it just as much or more than my performance goals. 

so yeah I see what happened there...i was totally hedging (in a "what if I fail to improve my appearance; then I could say that my goals were all about performance all along") and also bitter.

yup.

Not trying to derail your log talking about myself - I just think it's an interesting topic - some people have very strong opinions about whether or not it's good to have aesthetic goals that involve some fine tuning.

I even got some of that today when I mentioned I wanted to lose 5 more pounds and the other person was like - _why?_

also - French; are you _kidding_ me? Seriously? lol.


----------



## Sylarz

Today I reached a low I didn't think I'd see for a while... 92kg. I am so excited and happy to see that number. It marks a fundamental shift. I'm now close to technically normal BMI... which is just a technicality but it's a nice technicality. It's also close to the 80s... which I have not seen in 10 years. I'm not stopping. This is the non stop express all the way to 85kg!

I was struggling today. I decided to just do some 3 basic compounds and some arms and call it a day. A rest day is in order.

Sunday October 1st 2017

Biceps DB Hammer Curls
18kg 10/10
18kg 8/8
18kg 8/8

Bicep DB curls
18kg 7/7
18kg 5/5
18kg 6/6

Bench Press
80kg 5
80kg 6
80kg 5
80kg 5
80kg 5

Shoulder Press
53kg 8
53kg 8
53kg 8

Pulldowns
87kg 8
87kg 6
87kg 8

Triceps pushdowns
35kg 8
35kg 10
35kg 8

Progress photos because I'm so excited. I'm happy with my shoulder progress in the first photo.











Squirt said:


> Maybe I'll respond to your posts in video.
> 
> Dancer's application of "fitness" is definitely the most appealing for me. Movement as a form of artistry is fascinating. In terms of MTBI, it seems like a bridge between Fi and Se, one of the ways those functions can relate to one another. Appreciation of aesthetics from a dom-Ni perspective makes it much more engaging to me.
> 
> I think that is why I gravitate towards Pilates, as it was primarily used by dancers and heavily emphasizes quality of movement - one could say Yoga does the same, but the goals are different.
> 
> For the role of fitness in a pampered, modern life... I think many people don't know what they're missing if they believe it is unnecessary. Obviously, there is the obesity "epidemic", but for me, having a muscle disease also makes even everyday things more demanding than the average person. I could skate by without much notice if I really wanted to do so, however, increasing my level of fitness is empowering. My mind lights up when I realize I don't need rely so much on _other objects_ for my orientation in the world. For instance, needing to push myself up off of surfaces to change positions. There is a freedom in it. My most frequent dream is being a creature that should be able to fly but cannot fly. I'd like to reduce the frequency of the feelings that lead to that dream.
> 
> I hope it is ok to address the content of your video on your log. This is a discussion forum, right? XD


Thank you so much for watching my video 

I agree wholeheartedly that the first person experience of physical ability, whether that be freedom of movement or the power to bring up a heavy weight, is a feeling so satisfying it can certainly be worth attaining for its own sake alone! This is another benefit of fitness. One may look at those doing gymnastics, yoga, calisthenics, dance or whatever, and think, "what a useless bunch of movements that we'll never need in real life," but what I see is self-actualization of the body, and behind _that _is profound spiritual value.



> For the role of fitness in a pampered, modern life... I think many people don't know what they're missing if they believe it is unnecessary.


I agree in terms of the spiritual value. When I say it's unnecessary I mean materially so, as in one can survive, exist, get by, without it. But the value of fitness in modern life is great for how it can make you feel (during and after) and look, and perhaps even most importantly of all _what you become_ in its pursuit.




cuddle bun said:


> the 2nd video is nice too! It's funny i have to admit I used to be one of those people who thought "aesthetic goals are nonsense and everything should be about performance goals" but I do not think that any more lately and honestly ...... I honestly think that thought was just a side effect of being bitter about how difficult it was for me to lose the last 15 pounds. now that I actually found a strategy to lose the last few pounds that feels like it could be a permanent lifestyle thing and doesn't raise my stress level to unsustainable levels, I'm all over those aesthetic goals and loving it just as much or more than my performance goals.
> 
> so yeah I see what happened there...i was totally hedging (in a "what if I fail to improve my appearance; then I could say that my goals were all about performance all along") and also bitter.


Thanks! Thank you for watching! I'm glad something I said resonated with you. From reading your thread, it seems like you really have hit a stride and are making excellent progress! Many people at your size would be happy to just stay there and think, "well this is good enough why should I bother with those last 15lb if I'm not overweight?" Because that's _easy_. And seeking comfort and ease is for some reason such a common ethic..._ I'm guilty of it_. 100% guilty as charged. I've been guilty of it for most my life... but when you realize that's not what life is about and that a greater reward awaits on the other side of effort and discomfort... seeking comfort and ease loses its luster.

Now of course, finding a way that doesn't send you crazy is important for psychological health and sustainability, and you seem to have found that path! Some people don't care about their appearance, and I can't argue against that, but others don't think it's possible to get there and make excuses or try to pretend like they don't really wish they had that perfectly flat stomach. I've always believed in being honest with myself and only judging myself on what is within my control. Looking at my body type, I think I'll never get the V-taper look. I have a blocky structure it seems, but I can at least be the best me I can be, and have pride in the fact that I have achieved the ideal possible _for me _physically.

OK enough of my rambling!!



> Not trying to derail your log talking about myself - I just think it's an interesting topic - some people have very strong opinions about whether or not it's good to have aesthetic goals that involve some fine tuning.


Go right ahead. 



> I even got some of that today when I mentioned I wanted to lose 5 more pounds and the other person was like - why?


Right. The regular person doesn't understand striving for an ideal. Good enough is good enough for them. Pay no attention.  We're gonna make it!



> also - French; are you _kidding_ me? Seriously? lol.


Yes, French. No, I'm not kidding you. Yes, seriously.

Voilà


----------



## cuddle bun

Congrats on the new low!! and yeah I see the shoulder progress too!



Sylarz said:


> Many people at your size would be happy to just stay there and think, "well this is good enough why should I bother with those last 15lb if I'm not overweight?" Because that's _easy_. And seeking comfort and ease is for some reason such a common ethic..._ I'm guilty of it_. 100% guilty as charged. I've been guilty of it for most my life... but when you realize that's not what life is about and that a greater reward awaits on the other side of effort and discomfort... seeking comfort and ease loses its luster.


I wish I could reply to this like "oh yeah that's exactly what happened, I decided to boldly step outside my comfort zone for the pursuit of awesomeness!" but that's not what happened :laughing:

it's more like I found a brain wiring loophole that allows me to lose weight without stepping outside my comfort zone; because seriously I get into severe panic mode if I feel like I am not eating as much as I want to... but if I eat as much as I want to _less often_ then I can get a decent calorie deficit without even remotely triggering my fear of deprivation at all. I like feeling like I can eat all the things every single time I eat (which I do) and feeling like I can feast without restriction every single time I eat (which I do). and apparently my brain just isn't even remotely bothered by _waiting_ to eat. So there's an interesting loophole. And then as soon as I figured out that loophole results in not just weight loss but also feeling better overall, it helps my ADHD and some other things... I'm just like _"heck yeah gimme that totally flat stomach I want it!"_ whereas before I was secretly wanting it but making goals about other stuff because I have to balance my goals with that intense fear of food deprivation. I still have the intense fear of food deprivation to be honest. I just ... don't have to feel that, thankfully.



Sylarz said:


>


Now I know your name and where you live << evil laugh >> mwuhahahahahah 

Just kidding lol I don't even speak French but it was really fun to watch and listen to :laughing:

(and from now, every time you say you have trouble getting dates I'm just going to ... not believe you. Lol.)


----------



## Squirt

I liked Australian Sylarz better than French Sylarz. :rolleyes-new:

(however shoulder definition is looking nice on both of you)


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> Congrats on the new low!! and yeah I see the shoulder progress too!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could reply to this like "oh yeah that's exactly what happened, I decided to boldly step outside my comfort zone for the pursuit of awesomeness!" but that's not what happened :laughing:
> 
> it's more like I found a brain wiring loophole that allows me to lose weight without stepping outside my comfort zone; because seriously I get into severe panic mode if I feel like I am not eating as much as I want to... but if I eat as much as I want to _less often_ then I can get a decent calorie deficit without even remotely triggering my fear of deprivation at all. I like feeling like I can eat all the things every single time I eat (which I do) and feeling like I can feast without restriction every single time I eat (which I do). and apparently my brain just isn't even remotely bothered by _waiting_ to eat. So there's an interesting loophole. And then as soon as I figured out that loophole results in not just weight loss but also feeling better overall, it helps my ADHD and some other things... I'm just like _"heck yeah gimme that totally flat stomach I want it!"_ whereas before I was secretly wanting it but making goals about other stuff because I have to balance my goals with that intense fear of food deprivation. I still have the intense fear of food deprivation to be honest. I just ... don't have to feel that, thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know your name and where you live << evil laugh >> mwuhahahahahah
> 
> Just kidding lol I don't even speak French but it was really fun to watch and listen to :laughing:
> 
> (and from now, every time you say you have trouble getting dates I'm just going to ... not believe you. Lol.)


Girls I _really _like never like me back for real. But when I look like a Greek God statue maybe they will, haha. I probably also need to improve my confidence and be more interesting or whatever. Personality gains. The path to that is less clear than the path to aesthetics though. 

In any case, I haven't talked any girls recently so maybe I should give it the old college try soon. I said to myself way back when that I'd start really trying when I hit 90kg, which is really close now.


----------



## Sylarz

Here's me next to my goal


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Girls I _really _like never like me back for real. But when I look like a Greek God statue maybe they will, haha. I probably also need to improve my confidence and be more interesting or whatever. Personality gains. The path to that is less clear than the path to aesthetics though.
> 
> In any case, I haven't talked any girls recently so maybe I should give it the old college try soon. I said to myself way back when that I'd start really trying when I hit 90kg, which is really close now.


well, from one INTJ to another, I'm thinking that what you actually need is not to change your personality but to find someone who appreciates an INTJ's personality the way it already is. I've gotten that feedback too - pressure to be more extroverted than I really am - but honestly there are people out there who appreciate INTJs exactly how we are and some people actually enjoy our introvertedness.


----------



## Squirt

cuddle bun said:


> well, from one INTJ to another, I'm thinking that what you actually need is not to change your personality but to find someone who appreciates an INTJ's personality the way it already is. I've gotten that feedback too - pressure to be more extroverted than I really am - but honestly there are people out there who appreciate INTJs exactly how we are and some people actually enjoy our introvertedness.


Yes. No one should feel pressured to change their personality to fit what someone else wants - that generally leads to bad end. I tried it once, and same with cuddle bun's feedback - I was not "outgoing" enough for an ESFP boyfriend (among other things), and that made for all sorts damage to my confidence and self-worth. 

Finding someone you can be yourself with is a bit a luck-of-the-draw.


----------



## Sylarz

Monday 2nd October 2017

*Lower Body Workout (*light day)
Leg Press, Leg extensions, Ab crunches
20 minutes like cycling - 100kcal

I was feeling a bit overextended so went easy.

Tuesday 3rd October 2017

*Upper Body Workout*
Biceps Curls x 3, Hammer biceps curls x 3, Triceps push downs x 5 , Lateral Raises Cable x 5, Shoulder Press x 5, Machine Rows x 3, Lat Pull downs x 3, Chest Press Machine x3

I've started knocking back these bad boys right here.









22g of protein in a single can for 90 cents plus loads of calcium and omega-3s. Food of demi gods.

I think there are things you can change about your personality without ruining your authentic self. Some things are not really _you_, just bad mental habits. Confidence and ease in oneself looks good on everyone, surely. 

Perhaps I'll order this manual 









edit: got the days wrong, it was the queen's birthday yesterday so it felt like a Sunday.


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## cuddle bun

oh lol INTJ humor just kills me :laughing: 

...like we just say exactly what we're thinking and it's somehow hilarious :laughing:

you have a good poker face and it's good you kept showing us the bananas just in case we forgot what they looked like since the last time we saw them 10 seconds ago 
:laughing:


----------



## Squirt

One of my coworkers goes for the sardines because protein and omegas. He worries about the sodium, though. He is also into kimchi, and those powers combined makes for a break room that smells like old socks and dead fish. :dry:

Naners bloat me like a mother - I can only eat one or I'd probably throw up. Oh, how we are all so different. D:


----------



## cuddle bun

that sardine picture is making me really hungry actually - knowing that I have a pile of them in my kitchen cabinet including that exact kind with the tomato sauce


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> oh lol INTJ humor just kills me :laughing:
> 
> ...like we just say exactly what we're thinking and it's somehow hilarious :laughing:
> 
> you have a good poker face and it's good you kept showing us the bananas *just in case we forgot what they looked like since the last time we saw them 10 seconds ago *
> :laughing:


Hahahaha.


----------



## Sylarz

Squirt said:


> One of my coworkers goes for the sardines because protein and omegas. He worries about the sodium, though. He is also into kimchi, and those powers combined makes for a break room that smells like old socks and dead fish. :dry:
> 
> Naners bloat me like a mother - I can only eat one or I'd probably throw up. Oh, how we are all so different. D:


I just never worry about sodium from real foods.

Beans bloat me but bananas seem to digest real easy for me. Lucky me I guess!

I'm gonna do a video on sardines and their benefits.


----------



## Squirt

Sylarz said:


> I just never worry about sodium from real foods.
> 
> Beans bloat me but bananas seem to digest real easy for me. Lucky me I guess!
> 
> I'm gonna do a video on sardines and their benefits.


You will not have proper enjoyment or benefit of sardines with the sardine fork!










It is the prima donna of all forks.


----------



## Sylarz

Thursday October 5th 2017
94kg

*Upper Body Day*
Chest, Back, Biceps, Triceps, Back

A shirted photo for the archives


----------



## Zeus

With ups and down in weight, could be carb or water induced. You taking in a lot of salt? Tends to cause water retention.


----------



## Sylarz

maenad said:


> With ups and down in weight, could be carb or water induced. You taking in a lot of salt? Tends to cause water retention.


I did fluctuate up to 94kg but that doesn't bother me. It's not fat. I also must confess I had a pretty bad binge the other day so the weight is probably food in my body. I probably went too hard for a while and reaching a new low I snapped.

I reckon I get a normal amount of salt. Most of my food is pretty low I actually worry about not getting enough a lot of the time. I'm actually happy to find out sardines are high in salt.

And finally, I don't mind retaining some water during the process of losing fat because I'm so focused on the fat loss for now. I have a good 8kg at least to drop so that's the main thing for me right now.


----------



## Sylarz

I skipped gym today. I'm in the worst mood. Really bitter and shitty at life. Dejected and feel hopeless. It's like I feel like no matter what I do, no matter how lean I get, no matter what I achieve in life, nothing good will ever come of it. I dunno why, but that's how I feel today. Like there's no point trying cause it's pointless anyway.


----------



## Sylarz

I definitely need to delete Instagram. Seeing all the beautiful people with their amazing lives makes me bitter and feel so shit about myself and makes me realize how lame my life is. I need to just delete it.


----------



## Squirt

Did something stressful happen? Those feelings will pass. If you don't want to go to the gym, at least go for a run or do something strenuous - it really will help how you feel, you just need to get started. I felt so shitty when I first stumbled on your log and saw your pictures and your posts about being positive - and it turned me around. You gotta keep moving - us INTJs are "sharks", as the great stathamspeacoat is fond of saying - if we stop moving we die.

(btw Instagram is full of posers - they only show the face they want you to see, blegh.)


----------



## cuddle bun

Something's wrong with your instagram then lol... all I see there are cats and food


----------



## atamagasuita

Just keep seeing the big goal. There would be little obstacles that would stop us up. But get up again.
Social media like IG are the best tool to lower your self esteem and make you compare yourself with other people's fake staged life..


----------



## Queen of Cups

Sylarz said:


> I definitely need to delete Instagram. Seeing all the beautiful people with their amazing lives makes me bitter and feel so shit about myself and makes me realize how lame my life is. I need to just delete it.


Just remember that people generally put the best of themselves on Instagram and other social media. They hide the not so great stuff. 

Its like when we took family portraits. 
Everyone saw the shiny perfect end result. 
No one saw the shit fit my 4 year old threw because he wanted cookies. Or the argument I had with my husband on the way to the studio. Or my 15 year old being a dick because "this is so lame" etc. We are a very happy family, but our lives are far from perfect.
Don't be down on yourself because of a perception of others perfection.
View attachment 725002


----------



## Sylarz

I'm going to be trying concurrent periodization. It's basically just alternating between volume and strength workouts. In other words, heavy days with less reps and light days with more reps. I'm sticking to the upper-lower split, and so I'll be lifting 4 to 6 days a week hitting a body part between 2 to 3 times per week. I'll alternate between strength and volume workouts.

I saw a guy at the gym with a Leonardo Da Vinci shirt on and I nearly went up to him and gave him props on it. Anyone who reps Da Vinci knows what's up. lol

I'm starting to want to keep my gym going to myself. I like the idea of just being mysteriously muscular. Never talking about gym.

Thanks guys for the supportive messages. I want to respond to you all individually but right now I cbf thinking about it.

Monday 9th October 2017
*Lower Body*

Tuesday 10th October 2017

*Upper Body (Heavy)*
Biceps Curls
3 sets of 22kg
2 sets of 20kg

Tricep pushdowns
5 sets of 42kg

Bench Press
5 sets of 80kg

Pulldowns
5 sets of 97kg

Shoulder Press
5 sets of 60kg


----------



## Sylarz

I haven't been posting because talk is cheap. Action and results speak louder. But I figure a little update doesn't hurt. This has become more of a general self improvement thread anyway.

2kg weight gain. 94kg.

That's fair. I had a lot of gastronomical fun. Back on the path though. I can feel the difference and I do not like it one bit. But this is fairly common for me. I usually hit a new low and bounce up a bit. This is an old pattern. Not too worried. Next sub-goal is 89.9kg. Breaking into the 80s!!!

Part of my lack of drive recently, I believe, is down to losing my belief in my inspiring goals. I need to always guard my dreams, and not back down on them.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> Part of my lack of drive recently, I believe, is down to losing my belief in my inspiring goals.


I can relate to that a lot. technically we are both already a healthy and slim weight. and I've been feeling internal emotional resistance about the thought of going lower. It's hard to feel like things are black & white on that topic so close to goal weight. the 80/20 rule keeps tempting me lol.
Hmmm.


----------



## Sylarz

Today my head was not in the gym. I knew I just wasn't there. I decided to skip it. I walked out after a few sets. Tomorrow I'll own it.


----------



## Sylarz

I'd like to be this lean.


----------



## Sylarz

Orlando Bloom. Not shredded. Just slim and lean. This is the baseline that I'm going for.


----------



## Sylarz

Alrighty. Alrighty. Alrighty.

Current weight: 94kg. (2kg gain) No excuses. I was just... uhh... in a funk. Much chocolate debauchery ensued.

Where did my PMA go?  All aboard the PMA train choooo chooooo.

So I still want to get _hot_. At least for myself  I still got that extra fat that looks terribly unsightly. Soft soft soft. The goal remains 85kg. That is a good baseline. From there, I can play around with how lean I can get and maintain happily. The rest is details. I can play around with how much muscle I want to gain later. But I need to get to a place where I can be content and where my body isn't a major downside, even if it's not my greatest asset so to speak.

I went to the gym in the city last night for a change. It was extra nice because the gym was empty. I did cardio and lifted weights, upper body plus 3 sets of leg press.

Cuddle bun has got me all inspired about doing some fasting. So I'm gonna eat well this week, and then saddle up for a few 24 hour fasts, then I'll ramp it up to and try some 36 hour fasts.

Back into the swing of things.


----------



## cuddle bun

oh I'm interested to hear how the fasting goes...I still like it.


----------



## And1

Good luck whenever you decide to try fasting, and you've made progress towards your goal so good job!


----------



## Sylarz

I sincerely wonder why bother being alive. Every option in life looks like one drawn out round of suffering.

When you get what you want, it doesn't really make you happy. Maybe for a moment. Then it's back to the suffering.

Schopenhauer put it well:



> Life presents itself first and foremost as a task: the task of maintaining itself... If this task is accomplished, what has been gained is a burden, and there then appears a second task: that of doing something with it so as to ward off boredom, which hovers over every secure life like a bird of prey. Thus the first task is to gain something and the second to become unconscious of what has been gained, which is otherwise a burden.
> 
> That human life must be some kind of mistake is sufficiently proved by the simple observation that man is a compound of needs which are hard to satisfy; that their satisfaction achieves nothing but a painless condition in which he is only given over to boredom; and that boredom is a direct proof that existence is in itself valueless, for boredom is nothing other than the sensation of the emptiness of existence. For if life, in the desire for which our essence and existence consists, possessed in itself a positive value and real content, then would be no such thing as boredom: mere existence would fulfill and satisfy us. As things are, we take no pleasure in existence except when we are striving after something - in which case distance and difficulties make our goal look as if it would satisfy us (an illusion which fades when we reach it)- or when engaged ill purely intellectual activity, in which case we are really stepping out of life so as to regard it from outside, like spectators at a play. Even sensual pleasure itself consists in a continual striving and ceases as soon as its goal is reached. Whenever we are not involved in one or other of these things but directed back to existence itself we are overtaken by its worthlessness anti vanity and this is the sensation called boredom.


And the pursuit of anything only feels worth it so long as you are deluded into thinking it will satisfy you.


----------



## Sylarz

The only thing I can think of doing is getting drunk and binge eating.

Yet I know even that is just distraction. Just a temporary relief.


----------



## cuddle bun

I wish I could say something inspiring to cheer you up but I have a similar loss of motivation recently so I'm no help.  and binge eating sounds exactly what I do as a normal fact of life lol when I'm not fasting anyway. I'm really no help at all today.


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> I wish I could say something inspiring to cheer you up but I have a similar loss of motivation recently so I'm no help.  and binge eating sounds exactly what I do as a normal fact of life lol when I'm not fasting anyway. I'm really no help at all today.


That you wanna cheer me up is nice in itself 

I think I know what I need to do.


----------



## leftover crack

And that's winter for ya.


----------



## cuddle bun

Succulent Stocking said:


> And that's winter for ya.


except he's in the southern hemisphere!


----------



## leftover crack

cuddle bun said:


> except he's in the southern hemisphere!
> In my case I think a lot of it is winter blues though.


Yeah well in my case I suppose it could be less than 8h of sun


----------



## Robert2928

I want to be hot too. Throw me a blanket fam!


----------



## cuddle bun

Check in so we know you survived 2017 

Also because I kind of want to start journaling again and need some journaling buddies.


----------



## clem

Sylarz said:


> The only thing I can think of doing is getting drunk and binge eating.
> 
> Yet I know even that is just distraction. Just a temporary relief.


Hi Sylarz, wow it’s been a year. Hope this thread helped keep you on track. Sometimes when I feel that way I just think about the long term. Been on a long road and we have decades ahead. I’ve been pretty consistent in 2017 and hopefully will maintain in 2018. It’s good you can keep track of how you feel from time to time so you can see the transitory nature of them. 

I don’t think I’ll ever get to @ENTJudgment tone level but...
Let’s all stay fit for 2018!


----------



## Sylarz

cuddle bun said:


> Check in so we know you survived 2017
> 
> Also because I kind of want to start journaling again and need some journaling buddies.


I live! 

I've just been coasting along. I've been lifting but no cardio. I hit 90kg for 5 reps on bench two days ago. My all time record on bench.

I think I might be depressed... properly depressed. 

Someone gave me this to fill out.


















I need to get to a psychologist, but I can barely get out of bed.

As to fitness and aesthetics, I think I've gained a few kilos. Last two weeks I've been smashing back liters and liters of ice cream. It's been pretty crazy. All due to just being so dead inside. 

Either way, time to get back on the aesthetics journey. Exercise and progress really improves my mood. And no one loves a fatty. Better to be depressed and attractive.

Until next time!


----------



## clem

I feel blah also whenever I stop cardio. It’s a bad thing to do. So just don’t stop.


----------



## cuddle bun

Sylarz said:


> I live!
> 
> I've just been coasting along. I've been lifting but no cardio. I hit 90kg for 5 reps on bench two days ago. My all time record on bench.
> 
> I think I might be depressed... properly depressed.
> 
> Someone gave me this to fill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get to a psychologist, but I can barely get out of bed.
> 
> As to fitness and aesthetics, I think I've gained a few kilos. Last two weeks I've been smashing back liters and liters of ice cream. It's been pretty crazy. All due to just being so dead inside.
> 
> Either way, time to get back on the aesthetics journey. Exercise and progress really improves my mood. And no one loves a fatty. Better to be depressed and attractive.
> 
> Until next time!


ok so a) I'm glad you survived 2017, b) once again I wish I could say something comforting or inspiring but I'm kind of depressed myself too and wouldn't be much help. I'm even worried to fill out the chart myself because today was not a particularly good day. 

I do know for a fact that some people love some extra padding on their partner though. not just muscles but padding too. I know because I am one of those people  and if there's one then there are surely others too...I don't think I'm a special snowflake on that topic.


----------



## Sylarz

I went back to the gym on Tuesday.

I did 3 exercises, 3 sets, and 20 minutes of cardio. I lifted pretty light. I wanted my first session back to be easy.

Feels good to be back.

Then I went yesterday for mainly cardio, and core (3 sets: planks to failure, ab crunch machine) and smaller muscle isolations (3 sets each of: calves, delts, triceps)


----------



## clem

Sylarz said:


> I went back to the gym on Tuesday.
> 
> I did 3 exercises, 3 sets, and 20 minutes of cardio. I lifted pretty light. I wanted my first session back to be easy.
> 
> Feels good to be back.
> 
> Then I went yesterday for mainly cardio, and core (3 sets: planks to failure, ab crunch machine) and smaller muscle isolations (3 sets each of: calves, delts, triceps)


Yay!


----------



## Sylarz

Thursday:

Gym sesh. Bench Press, Shoulder Press, Tricep Pushdowns, Leg Press, Cardio.


----------



## Sylarz

I'm nostalgic for when I was making daily progress towards an ambitious level of aesthetics, when I was getting slimmer and slimmer by the day, stronger and stronger.

I also just felt more comfortable in my body. I felt healthier. It made me want to do other things.

I feel it's a great foundation for all other endeavours. To take pride in your health and appearance, to have that part of your life covered, it's really motivating for everything else in life. And it's an achievement no one can be handed. Everyone has to work for it the same. And it's an achievement open to anyone. And it's something that is basically universally accepted and appreciated.

I really loved Pietro Boselli's description of the point of his fitness endeavours.

This part:



> Before, the achievement was measured in distance covered, altitude, time taken, and the endorphins were reinforcing the quintessential righteousness of the purpose.
> 
> Now, the joy and beauty radiating from an healthy and strong body became something that accompanied me wherever I went, and was universally accepted. Not everyone relates to a 14-hour high altitude trail running event, but everyone relates to the proportions of a classic physique. And this is simply because it is a more complete statement of balance between endurance and strength. Suddenly I understood the importance that classical art and philosophy attributed to symmetry, proportion and completeness, and how physical wellbeing related very strictly to intellectual brilliance and even to morality.


 - Pietro Boselli 

Source: https://www.pietroboselli.com/fitness-bio/


----------



## clem

Sylarz said:


> I'm nostalgic for when I was making daily progress towards an ambitious level of aesthetics, when I was getting slimmer and slimmer by the day, stronger and stronger.
> 
> I also just felt more comfortable in my body. I felt healthier. It made me want to do other things.
> 
> I feel it's a great foundation for all other endeavours. To take pride in your health and appearance, to have that part of your life covered, it's really motivating for everything else in life. And it's an achievement no one can be handed. Everyone has to work for it the same. And it's an achievement open to anyone. And it's something that is basically universally accepted and appreciated.
> 
> I really loved Pietro Boselli's description of the point of his fitness endeavours.
> 
> This part:
> 
> - Pietro Boselli
> 
> Source: https://www.pietroboselli.com/fitness-bio/


Improvement is fun. Maintaining it is the hard part.


----------



## lolberty

Sylarz said:


> I went back to the gym on Tuesday.
> 
> I did 3 exercises, 3 sets, and 20 minutes of cardio. I lifted pretty light. I wanted my first session back to be easy.
> 
> Feels good to be back.
> 
> Then I went yesterday for mainly cardio, and core (3 sets: planks to failure, ab crunch machine) and smaller muscle isolations (3 sets each of: calves, delts, triceps)


>I did cardio
You mean you skipped rest breaks between lift sessions and went to failure with proper form every set? Cardio causes low T by increasing cortisol, which in turn makes you fat. Doing legs or back > than cardio, burns more fat. Gains are made by depleting the chemical energy in your muscles... means going beyond into failure, means you cant lift another rep, its also best way of burning fat.


----------



## lolberty

I do calisthenics... oh crap... double post.


----------



## iloveyou_

BMI doesn't discriminate weight from muscles vs weight from fat. It only measures your overall weight for a male of you height. PS. you looked fine the way you were too.


----------



## Sylarz

Hello, those of you who remember me. I thought I'd do a little update.

I went through a rocky part in my life but I didn't gain weight. I actually got down to 88kg. I didn't have a gym membership for the 3 months, so I lost a fair bit of strength, but I was lifting at home with dumbbells, so didn't really lose much mass. I've been back into it, and the strength is coming back quickly.

I'm currently around 90kg. I'm now trying to get down to 80kg (or however low is necessary to be ripped). I think this is the final stretch from having chub to being properly lean. My eating habits are now fairly consistently sane without thinking about it. People who meet me for the first time spontaneously describe me as 'skinny'. This blows my mind, but hey, I guess in clothes I look skinny because I'm 6'3. For example, the other night, I was out at a quiz night, and a girl I had just met that night offered me a chip, and I said no, and she said, "is that why you are so skinny?"

I nearly fell on the floor.

Furthermore, it's also nice to be technically within the healthy BMI range for my height. Just within. As people have pointed out, it doesn't take into consideration muscle mass, but be that as it may, it's nice to know I'm almost certainly now within a healthy weight range.

The other day, someone came up to me in the gym and asked me how much I shoulder press. I was confused at first, but then I thought, "ok maybe this guy thinks I have decent shoulder development." That makes me happy because I have been trying to hard to grow my shoulders. I really don't want to have big arms without the right shoulder size. That looks really silly to me. I see it often in the gym.

I had a long 'diet break' where I was just maintaining around this weight. In the last week, I've plunged back into a strong caloric deficit and a lot of cardio.

When it comes romance, I've just basically been celibate for the last year, and I don't really know what to do about that. I suppose I need to start aggressively harassing random women like players do, lol, but I still have low confidence in myself. When I'm properly lean, I hope my confidence will have improved enough that I can be more up myself.

Here is a silly update photo that my friend took of me, under the good gym lighting. I don't look that different but there's some progress visible.


----------



## pwowq

@Sylarz, it's ok to pause the efforts due to anything for a few weeks at least. Managing to come back is a massive sign your mental health is good. Use this feel of come back to keep up. You look good!


----------



## Sylarz

Today I learned of the term "gymcel". Too real.


----------



## jimmychan

I started making gym at home. I have bought a dumbells. A few days ago I ordered Rep Sabre Olympic Bar with plates 🥇10 Best Olympic Barbells to Buy in (July 2020) - Buyer’s Guide. Wil train hard soon. I want to make the best gym at my home to train on the same level if we will have new wave of coronavirus.


----------

